# Probleme im Vinschgau



## SidTheMighty (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

für alle die demnächst ins schöne Vinschgau aufbrechen wollen, ein paar Warnungen zu neuen Sperrungen:

Vöran: Alle Abfahrten sind mittlerweile gesperrt, auch die nach Gargazzone und der 1er. Angegebener Grund: Zahlreiche Beschwerden durch Wanderer über rücksichtslose Fahrweise.

Latsch: Die Seilbahn nimmt vorerst keine Biker mehr mit, da es scheinbar mächtig Ärger auf den Trails gab,
die in vielen Hotels auf Broschüren verteilt werden.
Shuttlen oder kurbeln ist zwar möglich, aber die Bauern sind teilweise nicht gut auf Biker zu sprechen, da in den letzten Wochen zu viele Biker (Zitat: Wilde Horden) durch relativ sensible Trails gefahren sind. Nach etwas Überredungskunst wurden wir auf einem Weg noch durchgelassen aber ohne Charmeoffensive ist Fehlanzeige.

Ansonsten ist noch der Firmiantrail aus der Freeride zu erwähnen, der nach Veröffentlichung in der Freeride von Woche zu Woche in schlechterem Zustand ist. Tip für alle die gerne auf selbstgebauten Northshores unterwegs sind: Nehmt Werkzeug und Bretter mit und repareirt was und/oder fragt mal bei den Locals. Ansonsten sind bald nur noch ein paar Kicker übrig.

Denkt dran, je netter man auftritt desto öfter kann man wiederkommen


----------



## SidTheMighty (5. Mai 2008)

In Latsch evtl. schon. Hier scheinen einige das Mountainbiken massiv fördern zu wollen (Mehr Tourismus) andere hingegen stehen dem eher negativ gegenüber und das stellenweise zu recht. Ein ausgewiesener Trail geht quasi direkt durch einen Hof und dann auf einem handtuchbreiten Privatweg weiter ...
ob die Bauern vorher gefragt wurden ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (5. Mai 2008)

Die "Freigabe" durch die örtlichen Hotels durch den Verleih von GPS Geräten ist das eine.

Das andere ist, dass mancher Biker einfach sein Hirn ausschaltet und das kotzt mich an!! Sorry. Manche meinen auf ihren eigenen privaten Wegen unterwegs zu sein.

Wenn ich seh, wieviele Deppen im Wald unterwegs sind, die ihr Tempo nicht anpassen und an jeder Ecke die Reifen blockieren.

Kein Wunder, irgendwann werden einige Trails gesperrt sein und man kann über Asphalt fahren.

Auch beim MTBiking muss man sich den örtlichen Gegebenheiten anpassen (wo fahre ich). Wer das nicht kann oder will muss in einen Bikepark ausweichen!


----------



## fritzbox (5. Mai 2008)

SidTheMighty schrieb:


> In Latsch evtl. schon. Hier scheinen einige das Mountainbiken massiv fördern zu wollen (Mehr Tourismus) andere hingegen stehen dem eher negativ gegenüber und das stellenweise zu recht. Ein ausgewiesener Trail geht quasi direkt durch einen Hof und dann auf einem handtuchbreiten Privatweg weiter ...
> ob die Bauern vorher gefragt wurden ist mir nicht bekannt.



Ja das alte Problem die Hoteliers wollen Gäste und die Bauern ihre Ruh


----------



## reiner (5. Mai 2008)

Roberino schrieb:


> Das andere ist, dass mancher Biker einfach sein Hirn ausschaltet und das kotzt mich an!! Sorry. Manche meinen auf ihren eigenen privaten Wegen unterwegs zu sein.
> 
> Wenn ich seh, wieviele Deppen im Wald unterwegs sind, die ihr Tempo nicht anpassen und an jeder Ecke die Reifen blockieren.



Meiner Meinung trifft auch die Seilbahnen eine grosse Schuld an dem Ganzen.

Ich denke nämlich, wenn eine Seilbahn Biker befördert (was ja in erster Linie Downhiller sind), dann muss sie auch für geeignete Strecken zum Runterfahren sorgen. Wenn man Skifahrer befördert, muss man ja auch mit Skipisten aufwarten.

Schert sich die Seilbahn aber darum nicht, dann wird eben irgendein Wanderweg benützt, bis der Weg kaputt ist oder die Wanderer sich beschweren.

Servus


----------



## Club64 (5. Mai 2008)

die Situation dort und auch in anderen Teilen Südtirols ist ganz schlimm.

Eigentlich eine MTB-Tolerante Zone wurde durch die Massen an Bikern erschlagen. Hotels pressen die Trails aufs GPS, Zeitschriften berichten über Traumtrails - und was passiert? Ganze Horden fallen über die Wege her - da verliert selbst der toleranteste Wanderer (gleich welcher Nationalität), Anlieger (viele Trails führen eigentlich auf privatem Grund) die Geduld. Wo bis vor ein paar Jahren nur Locals und Freaks ihre Bahnen zogen, werden heute angezogen von Hotelier die das Geschäft mit den Bikern wollen, von Zeitschriften, Foren usw. die Trails von Bikern aus aller Welt überflutet.

Ich nehme mich da nicht aus, seit 20 Jahren bin ich mit dem MTB im Südtirol unterwegs und kann die anderen Biker verstehen.

Die wenigen Rowdies, die mit Vollschutz den Berger runterbrechen sind dann noch das I-Tüpfelchen. So ergehts dem Vinschgau wie anderen Gebieten (gleich welcher Sportart). Ehemals Geheimtipp, fallen irgendwann die Massen ein.

Ein Trost bleibt, nach der Vollsperrung wenden sich die meisten anderen Gebieten zu - dann bleibt es an den anderen durch sehr viel Rücksichtsnahme und Toleranz wieder Punkte für Biker zu schaffen.


----------



## Tirolerwadl (5. Mai 2008)

Möchte mich auch ganz herzlich bei den ach so tollen Freeridern und Downhillern bedanken, daß man sich schämen muß als 'Normalbiker' im Vinschgau unterwegs zu sein! Stellt Euch vor: laut Auskunft in unserem Hotel in Latsch waren die Beschwerden der Grundeigentümer so massiv, daß sich die Gemeinde gezwungen sah, den Transport von Bikes mit dem Lift zu untersagen. Offensichtlich bekommen diese Jungs unter ihren Fullfacehelm doch zuwenig Luft ins Hirn!


----------



## fritzbox (5. Mai 2008)

Tirolerwadl schrieb:


> Möchte mich auch ganz herzlich bei den ach so tollen Freeridern und Downhillern bedanken, daß man sich schämen muß als 'Normalbiker' im Vinschgau unterwegs zu sein! Stellt Euch vor: laut Auskunft in unserem Hotel in Latsch waren die Beschwerden der Grundeigentümer so massiv, daß sich die Gemeinde gezwungen sah, den Transport von Bikes mit dem Lift zu untersagen. Offensichtlich bekommen diese Jungs unter ihren Fullfacehelm doch zuwenig Luft ins Hirn!



    Volle Zustimmung


----------



## klaus_fusion (5. Mai 2008)

Tirolerwadl schrieb:


> Möchte mich auch ganz herzlich bei den ach so tollen Freeridern und Downhillern bedanken, daß man sich schämen muß als 'Normalbiker' im Vinschgau unterwegs zu sein! ...
> Offensichtlich bekommen diese Jungs unter ihren Fullfacehelm doch zuwenig Luft ins Hirn!



Normalbiker brauchen keine Gondel. Du regst dich also völlig umsonst auf.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (6. Mai 2008)

Rücksichtslos fahren hat wohl kaum was mit dem Rad unter dem Fahrer zu tun. Ich kenn genügend Leute, die sich rühmen "dem Opa die Krücke weg gefahren zu haben". Das waren nicht immer Freerider.

Ich hingegen hab meist gute Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn ich früh genug runter bremse und freundlich grüße. Sicher, wenn hinter der Kurve plötzlich einer steht, dann kanns schon mal brenzlig werden. Aber dann entschuldigt man sich halt. Das hat  nix damit zu tun, ob ich ein Enduro, Freerider oder ein Hardtail fahre.


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Mai 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Er schrieb ja auch vom Downhiller- und Freerider-Pack.



sehr toleranter zeitgenosse was ? ich denke da schnekt sich keine sorte geländefahrer was...cc
ler sorgen bei wanderern auch gern für stimmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (6. Mai 2008)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Rücksichtslos fahren hat wohl kaum was mit dem Rad unter dem Fahrer zu tun. Ich kenn genügend Leute, die sich rühmen "dem Opa die Krücke weg gefahren zu haben". Das waren nicht immer Freerider.
> ... Das hat  nix damit zu tun, ob ich ein Enduro, Freerider oder ein Hardtail fahre.



die größte sau, die ich in der beziehung kenne, fährt hardtail ohne sattelschnellspanner und enge lycra-hosen und argumentiert damit, dass er schon immer so gefahren ist, und früher wurde ja auch nichts gesperrt.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (6. Mai 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Alles klar



Is dir noch nie passiert, oder?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Mai 2008)

Ich war dieses Jahr auch schon einige Tage in Südtirol auf diversen Trails, teilweise mit Locals unterwegs.

Ja, wir waren alle Downhiller und genossen unseren Abfahrtspass, die Sonne und die Landschaft. Uns begegneten freundliche Menschen mit denen teilweise ein Plausch gehalten wurde anstatt mit Mach 9 dran vorbeizurasen. Ein Liftwart machte uns etwas dumm an - nach 5 Minuten Gespräch änderte er seine Meinung. Wir fuhren teilweise schnell aber immer angepasst denn auch in einem Bikepark verirrt sich manchmal ein Wanderer auf die Bikestrecke oder hinter ner Kurve oder hinter einem Hindernis liegt ein gestürzter Biker....

Das wir mit mehr Protektion fahren zeigt nicht von Dummheit sondern Intelligenz denn wir haben erkannt das unsere Gesundheit unser größtes Hab und Gut ist und nicht mit Geld zu kaufen!
Einer von uns... ein Local aus Bozen brauchte diese Protektion denn einer dieser freundlichen Bauern oder Waldbesitzer hat in einer Sekunde geistiger Umnachtung und völliger Planlosigkeit einen massiven Draht über einen Trail in Burgstall gespannt... Ein Local für ein paar Wochen weniger... hätten wir den Typen gesehn hätts nen Bauern/Waldbesitzer einige Monate weniger gegeben denn für solche Späße hab ich 0,00 Verständnis - da gibt es schon Todesfälle !!!

Lieber habe ich also einen FF auf und bekomme nur 99% Luft zum atmen anstatt das ich mir mein Kiefer und meine Zähne aufm Trail zusammensuche - so langsam fährt nämlich auch keine Lycrahose um einen 1-2mm starken schwarzen Draht rechtzeitig zu sehn... zumindest die die ich kenne!

Ich kenne da nämlich auch ein paar ganz Ehrgeizige in engen Gewändern... aufgrund fehlenden Federwegs werden die viel mehr durchgeschüttelt und das schadet dem Hirn vermutlich viel mehr als ein schützender Kinnbügel beim atmen.


Aber im Grunde sind wir alle Biker und die Trailsperrungen bzw. Beförderungsverbot sind für uns alle schade...


----------



## checkb (6. Mai 2008)

> Aber im Grunde sind wir alle Biker und die Trailsperrungen bzw. Beförderungsverbot sind für uns alle schade...



Korrekt.  

checkb


----------



## kroun (6. Mai 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt die Konsequenz aus der immer größer werdenden Gemeinde von Hotel-Locals, die den Gästen verstärkt GPS-Geräte mit sensiblen Trails drauf in die Hand drücken?


GPS-Freeride-Biker schätze ich mit einem Anteil von 0,005% ein ... und es gibt KEINE unsensiblen Trails... 
wenn es aufgrund von starker Bewerbung einfach zu viele Biker auf einmal da sind, dann muss man mit solchen Folgen wie Sperrung, Leseserbriefen und feindseeliger Stimmung rechnen.


klaus_fusion schrieb:


> Normalbiker brauchen keine Gondel. Du regst dich also völlig umsonst auf.


sei es aus zeitmangel, fehlender fitness oder was auch immer... auch "normalbiker" nützen manchmal ganz gerne das angebot von einer gondel zu ihrem lieblingstrails gehieft zu werden.


----------



## pedale3 (6. Mai 2008)

kenne die genannten strecken zwar nicht - ist aber bestimmt schade drum.

mir sind schon so oft leute entgegen geschossen gekommen denen ich am liebsten was mit ner eisenstange drüber gegeben hätte. in vielerlei hinsicht rücksichtslos, verkrampfter gesichtsausdruck und noch dazu sehr unfreundlich - dabei würde ich die lager garnicht mal zwischen denen mit mehr oder weniger ferderweg unterscheiden wollen. aber tendenzen zu den "vollverkleideten" sind schon vorhanden.

ich habe durchaus verständniss für leute, die sich solche leute vom hals halten wollen.

schade, dass so vieles erst geregelt und limitiert werden muss. MTB Führerschein, MTB Kennzeichen, MTB Zulassung, MTB Lizenz,....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (6. Mai 2008)

Du bist der Beste!


----------



## checkb (6. Mai 2008)

> Du bist der Beste!



Ich würde sagen: *ER IST DER ALLERBESTE AUFFA WELT*.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Mai 2008)

Rob_68, dem noch nie jemand im Weg stand, noch nie ein Hindernis unvorhergesehn im Weg lag...

... der es bergab gern krachen lässt obwohl er dann als Schwachmat im Sinkflug gilt, kein Hirn mehr hat und er sich über sich selbst beschwert...

... der allen Bikern die aus welchem Grund auch immer (vielleicht weil auch mal Kinder dabei sind) mit der Gondel rauffahren nur Bikepark vorschreibt... keine andere Gegend... und Bikeparks nur zu den Öffnungszeiten von Mai bis Oktober... teilweise sogar nur Juni bis September...


.... Rob is der King der Trails... er ist perfekt, macht nie nen Fehler, sucht immer nur die Schuld bei anderen und das beste Beispiel für Verbortheit und Uneinsichtigkeit.

Wo bauen wir Ihm ein Denkmal ???


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Mai 2008)

Stammtischgeschwätz wegen ein paar Hirnis. Darum gehts doch nicht, ob wer mit ner Gondel raufgefahren ist. Jetzt auch noch mit Sektiererei innerhalb des MTB Sports anfangen. 

Wenn die Einheimischen an den Mountainbikern verdienen wollen, müssen sie sich halt schleunigst mal um ein Konzept kümmern, das sich um die Bedürfnisse aller kümmert. Oder alles verbieten und weiter ihre Kühe hüten.

Das wird sicher nicht ohne Trailsperrungen für irgendeine Fraktion, ob Reiter, Wanderer oder MTBler gehen. Aber auch nicht ohne eine gewisse Investition in eine Infrastruktur - ob Wegenetz, neu angelegte Trails oder eben Gondeln -  seitens der Gemeinden, wenn sie nicht von den wilden Freeriderhorden überrollt werden wollen.

Das gilt doch fürs Vinschgau (war ich noch nicht, wollt ich aber hin) wie für den Harz oder Südcalifornien.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Mai 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Wieso Biker?
> 
> Gondelfahrer!




Ich habe meinen Standpunkt und meine Meinung geschrieben, mit anderen etwas mitgescherzt und das ist OK solange es sinnvoll ist. Biker sind für mich Menschen jeden Alters und Hautfarbe + unterschiedliche Kondition und Lifestyle die sich auf technischen Gebilden mit zwei Rädern bewegen - ich zähle sogar die motorisierten Freunde mit dazu. 

Eine Unterteilung und Verurteilung ist in diesem Fall unangebracht.

Vor allem habe ich es nicht nötig mich hier auf so eine dumme Diskussion oder Provokationen bzw. Wortspielereien einzulassen. Auch will ich keine versäumte Erziehung nachholen.

Ich hab jetzt dann Feierabend und schwing mich bei diesem schönen Wetter lieber auf mein Downhillradl um damit mangels Berge ne kleine Tour zu fahren... auf Teerstraßen und bisschen Feldweg. Dabei versuche ich keinen umzufahren


----------



## MTBMax (6. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Stammtischgeschwätz wegen ein paar Hirnis. Darum gehts doch nicht, ob wer mit ner Gondel raufgefahren ist. Jetzt auch noch mit Sektiererei innerhalb des MTB Sports anfangen.
> 
> Wenn die Einheimischen an den Mountainbikern verdienen wollen, müssen sie sich halt schleunigst mal um ein Konzept kümmern, das sich um die Bedürfnisse aller kümmert. Oder alles verbieten und weiter ihre Kühe hüten.
> 
> ...



Von den vernünftigen Beiträgen hier trifft dieser den Kern des Problems.

Biken ist ein Massenphänomen geworden, auf das wegen der Geschäftsmöglichkeiten jetzt auch in breiter Front die Touri-Ämter, Hoteliers etc. aufspringen.

Die Abgrenzungs- und Reibungsprobleme gibt's doch in allen Bergsportarten. Sei es Skitourengehen, Variantenfahren, Klettern, Klettersteige...

Wie bei jeder Massensportart werden sich hier Regularien entwickeln, die für alle Seiten Einschränkungen bedeuten. Egal ob das durch Selbstregulierung, Gesetze, behördliches Eingreifen geschieht.

Bitter ist die Erfahrung einer solchen Regulierung vor allem für die "alten Hasen", die in früheren Zeiten sich schrankenlos bewegen konnten, weil mangels Masse noch keine großen Reibungen entstanden sind. Aber die Zeiten ändern sich nunmal.

Dass irgendeine Fraktion unter den MTBer besonders viel dazu beiträgt, vermag ich nicht zu sagen bzw. hab ich meiner eigenen Erfahrung nicht festgestellt. Dass sich MTB-Fremde viel über die Downhill-Kollegen beschweren, könnte auch daran liegen, dass die in voller Schutzmontur subjektiv schlicht viel furchterregender aussehen. Keine Ahnung... Wirklicher Auslöser ist aber der Aufstieg des MTBens zum Massensport. Das sehe ich ganz neutral als Fakt, weder positiv noch negativ.


----------



## klaus_fusion (6. Mai 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> ...
> Und jetzt könnt ihr von mir aus weiter in eure Plastik-Rüstungen nässen.



Rob? Schwachmat? Wir nehmen dir das aber im Forum nicht übel.

Bitte sei jedoch zu den Wanderern freudlicher als zu deinen Sportskollegen.

Gruss,
Klaus


----------



## axl65 (6. Mai 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Natürlich lässt sich "Gut und Böse" nicht an Full Face oder Lycra fest machen.





Rob_68 schrieb:


> Und jetzt könnt ihr von mir aus weiter in eure Plastik-Rüstungen nässen.



Ja was denn nun???
Ich denke Du bist doch besser im KTWR aufgehoben,auch wenn man Dich dort ebenso wenig für voll nimmt!!!

axl


----------



## reiner (6. Mai 2008)

Was in meinen Augen auch überfällig ist, sind offizielle Verhaltensregeln, die gemeinsam den Biker und Wanderer einbeziehen und von übergeordneten Organisationen (z.b. Alpenverein) herausgegeben werden (so ala 10 Punkte wie auf der Skipiste).

Dort sollen z.b. Richtlinien genannt sein, wie ein Biker sich einem Wanderer nähern soll, wann und wie der Biker am Wanderer vorbeiziehen soll oder wie der Wanderer sich verhalten soll, wenn er den Biker vorbeilassen will, aber auch Verhalten gegenüber Zäune, Gatter, Vieh, usw.

Momentan hat sich jeder seine eigenen Verhaltensweisen zurechtgelegt. Die basieren ja meistens auch auf Rücksicht, aber wenn jeder nach den gleichen Richtlinien verfährt, dann

* laufen die Begegnungen untereinander mit weniger Missverständnissen und Reibungen ab

* man kann klarer beurteilen, was richtig und falsch ist

* es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Begegnungen, die zwar die eine oder andere Seite nerven, aber nach den Richtlinien ablaufen und solche die mit fehlender Rücksicht zu tun haben. Für ersteren Fall werden dann vermutlich viel weniger Beschwerden eingereicht.

* statt Verbote könnte man z.b. versuchen Biker an Brennpunkten nach frisch begangener Tag aufhalten und auf ihr Fehlverhalten gemäß Richtlinien hinweisen, was bei manchen vielleicht die Bereitschaft erhöht sich richtig zu verhalten.

Servus


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Mai 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> > - ich zähle sogar die motorisierten Freunde mit dazu.



Ja, ich fahr halt auch Motorrad und zu meiner Suzi sag ich genauso Bike wie zu meinem Nicolai... und ein Specialized is genauso wie eine Honda ein Bike... und die Person die mit dem jeweiligen Sportgerät fährt is ein Biker.

Lieg ich damit nun so falsch???? Sollt man das nun in einem Motorradforum klären lassen ob sich ein motorisierter Zweiradfahrer Biker nennen darf oder nur Leute mit muskelkraftbetriebenen Zweirädern??

Ich glaub Du hast zu so manch anderer Fehleinstellung auch noch ein mittelgroßes Begriffsproblem und wie man sieht steh ich da nicht allein da mit der Meinung! 





Rob_68 schrieb:


> Und noch etwas: die Probleme entstehen in 99,9% der Fälle nicht beim Bergauffahren sondern beim Abfahren.



Da bin ich ausnahmsweise mal einer Meinung.





Rob_68 schrieb:


> Und wer nur Bergabfährt, hat eben am meisten damit zu tun, Probleme zu vermeiden.



Und deshalb sind in erster Linie Downhiller schuld?


Aso... Der fehler und sündenfreie Gott Rob quält sich mühsam per Bike den Berg hoch um sich am Gipfel vom Heli abholen zu lassen um wieder ins Tal zu kommen - nur um nicht als Gondelbenutzer oder Bergabfahrer dazustehn und die geringste Kleinigkeit falsch zu machen und sich selbst einen winzigen Fehler eingestehn zu müssen. Es könnte nämlich durchaus sein das ein Wanderer vor 10 geübten Downhillern die allesamt für DH ausgelegte Bremsanlagen und sichere Fahrwerke haben viel mehr Vertrauen hat als z.B. Du mit wahrscheinlich nicht so viel Bergab-Fahrtechnik, vielleicht nicht so guten Bremsen und deshalb auch viel längerem Bremsweg wenn plötzlich ein Wanderer auftaucht... ???



Aber um nun wieder auf das ursprüngliche Thema zu kommen. Der MTB-Sport boomt, das ist klar. Die technischen Features an Bikes werden immer raffinierter - somit sind auch immer schwierigere Trails zu meistern.

Vor 15 Jahren mit 3cm Federweg vorn ging halt so mancher Trail nicht - heute macht sowas Spass. 

Es gibt Regionen die haben diesen technischen Fortschritt rechtzeitig erkannt und gehandelt mit dem Ergebnis das man up to date ist und für die Bedürfnisse aller heutigen Touristen (Wanderer, Biker, Skifahrer...) gut gewappnet ist - man gucke mal nach Frankreich oder in die Schweiz. In Südtirol hat man da scheinbar etwas geschlafen.

Selbst hier ist man aber teilweise bemüht Lösungen zu finden, so wurde uns z.B. in Burgstall mitgeteilt das dieser Trail für Biker und dieser für Wanderer ist, Schilder wären bestellt und werden bald angebracht. Diese Lösung finde ich nicht nur für Biker sondern auch für die dort ansässige Tourismusbranche in der Kürze der Zeit am sinnvollsten.


Schade finde ich es, wenn local Spots oder Trails die nicht absolut amtlich und für Biker genehmigt sind durch große Magazine veröffentlicht werden, dadurch ein riesen Ansturm erfolgt, die Trails zerrockt werden und im Worst Case alles kaputt ist oder gesperrt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (6. Mai 2008)

hallooooo. 

das thema heisst: *Trailsperrungen im Vinschgau*, und das interessiert mich brennend, da ich da beruflich mit leuten durchfahre und mit befreundeten locals auch mal privat sowie jobtechnisch rad'l.

können daher bitte die gesperrten wegen benannt werden? welche trails sind betroffen? einzelne wege oder ganze hänge/berge?

_persönliche bitte: können bitte die persönlichen ansichten mal hinten angestellt werden, sonst kann der thread so wie er ist komplett in den bereich "open trails" gekickt werden, und da gibt es wahrlich schon genug ähnliche diskussionen..._


----------



## bergsocke (6. Mai 2008)

reiner schrieb:


> Was in meinen Augen auch überfällig ist, sind offizielle Verhaltensregeln, die gemeinsam den Biker und Wanderer einbeziehen und von übergeordneten Organisationen (z.b. Alpenverein) herausgegeben werden (so ala 10 Punkte wie auf der Skipiste).
> 
> Servus



das ist gut gemeint, bringt aber meiner Meinung nach nichts, oder kennst du jemanden, der die 10 Pistenregeln kennt. Den meisten Skifahrern sind sie nicht annähernd bekannt. Ähnlich wirds auch beim Biken sein.
Das was dort draufsteht, wird von den allermeisten Menschen mit gesundem Menschenverstand sowieso beherzigt und bei den wenigen Schwarzen Schafen helfen auch keine Regeln

Es ist auch gar nicht raus, ob die Sperrungen aufgrund von Rüpelhaftem Verhalten ausgeprochen wurden, es kann auch sein, das einfach zuviele Biker als Störend angesehen wurden.

gruss bergsocke


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Mai 2008)

@ dertutnix:

Mein Stand ist von Februar!!!

Damals hieß es ab ca. März werden Schilder aufgestellt und dann darf man in Burgstall nur noch einen Trail befahren . Ansonsten konzentrierten wir uns auf Bozen... Colle, Jenesien, Ritten und da wurden wir allseits freundlich empfangen und da wir ne Gruppe mit teilweise 8 Leuten waren machte die Seilbahn sogar ne Extrafahrt nur für und Downhiller!


----------



## reiner (6. Mai 2008)

bergsocke schrieb:


> das ist gut gemeint, bringt aber meiner Meinung nach nichts, oder kennst du jemanden, der die 10 Pistenregeln kennt. Den meisten Skifahrern sind sie nicht annähernd bekannt. Ähnlich wirds auch beim Biken sein.
> Das was dort draufsteht, wird von den allermeisten Menschen mit gesundem Menschenverstand sowieso beherzigt und bei den wenigen Schwarzen Schafen helfen auch keine Regeln



Das ist schon richtig. Aber zumindest wäre definiert, was richtig ist und es kann nicht jeder sagen, so wie er es handhabt ist es gut. Es gibt einfach einen Masstab, den man anlegen kann.

Mir gings aber auch darum, dass die beide Seiten einbezogen werden, so z.b. wenn ein Wanderer bei schmalen Pfaden einen Biker vorbeilassen will, weitergehen bis eine geeignete Stelle kommt und zur Bergseite auf die Seite gehen, oder so ähnlich. Und für Biker ist das entsprechend aus deren Sicht beschrieben, damit beide Verhaltensweisen zusammenpassen.



bergsocke schrieb:


> Es ist auch gar nicht raus, ob die Sperrungen aufgrund von Rüpelhaftem Verhalten ausgeprochen wurden, es kann auch sein, das einfach zuviele Biker als Störend angesehen wurden.



Bei den Vöran- und Ritten-Trails solls der Grund gewesen sein. 

Servus


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Mai 2008)

reiner schrieb:


> Bei den Vöran- und Ritten-Trails solls der Grund gewesen sein.
> 
> Servus




Wie? Ritten is auch gesperrt???


----------



## berti601 (7. Mai 2008)

Ja Ritten ist gesperrt und das wird nicht die letzte Bahn sein


----------



## MATTESM (7. Mai 2008)

hallo vinschgau.
kann mal jemand vor ort hier einen aktuellen stand  /  quellen  posten, damit wir uns ein bild machen können, was mit der aufstrebenden bike-region nummer 1 (werbung) vinschgau derzeit wirklich passiert? die diskussion verselbständigt sich in solchen fällen gern und dann ist  -  wie im trentino vor 2-3jahren  -  gefühlt alles gesperrt.
danke!
..m..


----------



## dertutnix (7. Mai 2008)

vielleicht sollten wir vorab mal klären, wo eigentlich das vinschgau ist?

karte aus wikipedia:







info allgemein zum vinschgau:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vinschgau

http://www.vinschgau.is.it/

http://www.bzgvin.it/ mit radwegeseite 

http://www.vinschgau.net/


beziehen sich die sperrungen auf den famosen artikel in der bike?

alles was ich auf die schnelle an "offizieller info" gefunden habe, bezieht sich auf die nicht mehr mitnahme von bikes der seilbahnen st. martin und naturns (http://www.mountainbiker.it/mountainbike/news/news_detail.php?we_objectID=3161), von trailsperrungen konnte ich noch nix finden. deswegen nochmal meine bitte: welche trails sind denn noch gesperrt?


----------



## Wuudi (7. Mai 2008)

Ich war erst die Woche vor dem Bike Festival an besagtem Trail in Vinschgau; ich bin aber selber hochgestrampelt nicht mit der Bahn und Sperrungen hab ich keine gesehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (7. Mai 2008)

dertutnix schrieb:


> vielleicht sollten wir vorab mal klären, wo eigentlich das vinschgau ist?


heisst es nicht _der _vinschgau? wg. _der gau_. 

zu den pistenregeln: 
die dimb hat ja diese trail rules, 
die ersten 4 davon sagen doch eigentlich schon alles, oder? 


Wegeregeln
1. Fahre nur auf Wegen. 
2. Hinterlasse keine Spuren. 
3. Halte dein Mountainbike unter Kontrolle. 
4. Respektiere andere Naturnutzer. 
5. ...


----------



## KäptnFR (7. Mai 2008)

reiner schrieb:


> Was in meinen Augen auch überfällig ist, sind offizielle Verhaltensregeln, die gemeinsam den Biker und Wanderer einbeziehen und von übergeordneten Organisationen (z.b. Alpenverein) herausgegeben werden (so ala 10 Punkte wie auf der Skipiste).


wie dubbel oben schon schreibt, gibts die DIMB Trailrules, bzw die FairOnTrails aktion, den Vertrider Ehrencodex und auch vom Deutschen Alpenverein DAV gibts ne Broschüre, nennt sich "Bike am Berg". Wenn jmd ne pdf datei komprimieren kann und es hier reinstellen mag kann er mir gerne ne pn schicken, ich mail ihm das ding (565KB) dann mal.

Die ganzen schönen "Regeln" nützen aber m.m.n. nix wenn in jeder bike bravo zig schredder bilder mit reichlich spritzendem erdreich enthalten sind. Sowas fördert ein entsprechendes bewusstsein sicherlich nicht.


----------



## dubbel (7. Mai 2008)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> ...vom Deutschen Alpenverein DAV gibts ne Broschüre, nennt sich "Bike am Berg". Wenn jmd ne pdf datei komprimieren kann und es hier reinstellen mag kann er mir gerne ne pn schicken, ich mail ihm das ding (565KB) dann mal.


oder hier runterladen: 
http://www.alpenverein.de/template_loader.php?tplpage_id=19

darin: 
DAV-EXPERTEN-TIPP
NUR GEEIGNETE WEGE BENUTZEN
KEINE SPUREN HINTERLASSEN
RÜCKSICHT AUF MITSPORTLER
RÜCKSICHT AUF WILDTIERE UND WEIDEVIEH
...


----------



## dubbel (7. Mai 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Wieso Biker?
> Gondelfahrer!


seltsame dezidierte aussage für jemanden, der noch vor ein paar tagen keine blassen schimmer hatte: 


Rob_68 schrieb:


> Dass man tatsächlich Lifte in Bikeparks hat, konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen. Nun gut, mein sagen wir mal "Sport" ist es sowieso nicht. Aber ich wünsche dir trotzdem viel Spaß dabei.
> Wie gesagt, ich bin durchaus tolerant anderen gegenüber.


und du hast in der zwischenzeit so viele "freerider" vor ort getroffen, dass du dir eine gefestigte meinung über die jungs und deren fahrweise (im unterschied zu deiner) bilden konntest?
offensichtlich: 


			
				Rob_68 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber genau diese Abfahrer-Fraktion sind meist die Unsensibelsten. Und genau diese Gruppen machen auf öffentlichen Wegen die meisten Probleme.


und so jemand redet dann auch noch von toleranz.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (7. Mai 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> seltsame dezidierte aussage für jemanden, der noch vor ein paar tagen keine blassen schimmer hatte:
> 
> und du hast in der zwischenzeit so viele "freerider" vor ort getroffen, dass du dir eine gefestigte meinung über die jungs und deren fahrweise (im unterschied zu deiner) bilden konntest?
> offensichtlich:
> ...


Du müsstest doch auch langsam wissen, dass eine "Diskussion" mit diesem user völlig sinnlos ist bzw. überhaupt nicht entstehen kann...


----------



## Club64 (7. Mai 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Die Lösung heisst also, Masse meiden. Ob jetzt Vinschgau, Garadasee in der Hochsaison oder die allseits so beliebte Albrecht-Route als Alpencross. In Gebiete, wo es Massenkonflikte gibt, soll man einfach nicht mehr fahren.
> 
> Das tut einem selbst gut und die Regionen werden entlastet.
> 
> Was darüber natürlich Touristen-Manager, Hotels und Bike-Guards denken, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Früher war alles besser - nicht weil da alle rücksichtsvoller waren - sondern weils nicht so viele Biker gab die sich irgendwelche Jägersteige zu getraut haben. Idioten gabs immer - nur war die absolute Menge an Biker in Trails geringer.
Heute, in jedem Freeriderheftle gibts die Geheimtipps zu Trails, gekaufte GPS-Daten führen die Massen über den Berg. Manchmal kommt man sich vor wie am Irschenberg zu Beginn der Weihnachtsferien. Jeder Trottel (jaja her mit den bösen Smilies) kauft sich beim Smolik oder wie der heißt die Traildaten und meint er wäre jetzt ganz toll und die Fußgänger sind *******.

Das ist doch das eigentliche Problem und nicht das Fehlverhalten einzelner. Wenn (geführte) Gruppen mit 10 oder mehr Biker auf dem Trail unterwegs, dann wirds einfach eng für den Wanderer (der auch sein Recht auf Natur geniesen will). Wenn die Biker jetzt auch noch wie die Säue den Berg runterheizen, dann ists einfach zuviel. Mein Geschäftspartner in Tirol hat mir gesagt, daß kurz nach erscheinen der Freeride die ersten WE-Biker die Trails überflutet haben. Wo vorher schon einiges los war, ist jetzt die Hölle los. Wenn da dann noch ein paar schwarze Schafe nicht wissen wo ihre Bremse zu betätigen ist oder an engen Stellen warten bis der Wanderer vorbei ist - dann beschweren sich diese massiv bei den Fremdenverkehrsämtern und dies hat nun mal Sperrungen zur Folge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (7. Mai 2008)

Jungs *STOP!!*

Hallo?? Es geht um Trailsperrungen im Vinschgau.

Wäre es dann nicht angebracht hier die Strecken zu posten die dicht sind anstatt sich hier die Köppe einzuklopfen?

Oder sollen die Admins die Kiste hier wieder dicht machen? Ne, oder?

Fürs kloppen kann man noch nen Fred aufmachen oder über PN weiter lästern.

*Aber hier sollte der gemeine User, Besucher und Leser stichhaltige Infos finden!*

*Also, welche Strecken sind gesperrt? Wer hat genauere Infos?*

*EDIT*: Hier noch das PDF File vom DAV (bei mir hat der Link nicht gefunzt...) Biken am Berg


----------



## mountainbikerit (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

In erster Linie gibt es positives aus dem Vinschgau zu berichten, es gibt keine Trailsperrungen.

Wie so manche Seilbahn in und um Südtirol, hat auch die Seilbahn in Latsch nun das Shutteling von Bikern eingestellt, und das hat direkt gar nichts mit Guiding und GPS zu tun.

Seit sieben Jahren bietet sich der Vinschgau als Bikerevier an. Der Vinschgau war eines der ersten Täler das vollständig mit GPS erfasst wurde, und wie überall ist auch der Biketourismus ständig gestiegen.

Dass sich aber der Trail von St. Martin nach Latsch zu einem wahren DH und Freeride Mekka entwickelte, war uns erst seit dem Testival in Latsch bewusst, wo Experten den Trail zu den schönsten, anspruchsvollsten und geilsten im Alpenraum beschrieben haben....

Und nun nahm das ganze seinen Lauf, denn die Strecke ist ebenfalls eine bekannte Laufstrecke, in den Wintermonaten ist der Sonnenberg "das" Wanderparadies für die Einheimischen.

Und wie in allen Fällen, DH, Freeride, Biker Laufstrecke, Wanderweg, das hat nun mal nicht Platz...

Und das ist wohl die Konsequenz, die wir Biker wohl oder übel respektieren müssen, und wenn der Großteil der Biker weiterhin freundlich über die Trials surft, den Privatbesitz, die anderen Wegbenützer akzeptiert und freundlich gegenüber steht, wird sich die Situtation sicherlich auch wieder legen.

Für weitere Fragen und Antworten stehe ich jederzeit zur Verfügung.

Matze von www.mountainbiker.it und www.vinschgaubike.com


----------



## dertutnix (8. Mai 2008)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> ... In erster Linie gibt es positives aus dem Vinschgau zu berichten, es gibt keine Trailsperrungen...



 














































und jetzt hol ich mir eine packung popcorn für die wohl folgende diskussion


----------



## Peter K (8. Mai 2008)

Tirolerwadl schrieb:


> Möchte mich auch ganz herzlich bei den ach so tollen Freeridern und Downhillern bedanken, daß man sich schämen muß als 'Normalbiker' im Vinschgau unterwegs zu sein! Stellt Euch vor: laut Auskunft in unserem Hotel in Latsch waren die Beschwerden der Grundeigentümer so massiv, daß sich die Gemeinde gezwungen sah, den Transport von Bikes mit dem Lift zu untersagen. Offensichtlich bekommen diese Jungs unter ihren Fullfacehelm doch zuwenig Luft ins Hirn!



Bedanken darf man sich auch bei der Zeitung Mountainbike. Z.B finden sich im Heft 05-2008 etliche Bilder im Bericht "Alta Rezia" im Mittelteil des Heftes, die Nachahmer dorthin treiben werden. Daß da dann über kurz oder lang Ärger vorprogrammiert ist, ist wohl klar.


----------



## mountainbikerit (8. Mai 2008)

Peter K schrieb:


> Bedanken darf man sich auch bei der Zeitung Mountainbike. Z.B finden sich im Heft 05-2008 etliche Bilder im Bericht "Alta Rezia" im Mittelteil des Heftes, die Nachahmer dorthin treiben werden. Daß da dann über kurz oder lang Ärger vorprogrammiert ist, ist wohl klar.



Na na Peter,

Die Mountainbike ist seit drei Jahren zum Testival oder auch bei Tests im Vinschgau. Dieses Magazin geht sehr schonend mit den Resourcen um, und achtet auf die Wünsche der Region, siehe auch den Artikel in der November ausgabe: Vinschgau Golden Delicious.

Viel schroffer ist da die BIKE, der Monte Sole Trail, Holgers bester Trail, so hieß es Anfangs des Jahres in der BIKE und behandelt genau diese Region.

Aber nochmals, es gibt aktuell keine Wegsperrungen, sondern nur die Seilbahn ist eingestellt...

Matze


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (8. Mai 2008)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> ...
> Und wie in allen Fällen, DH, Freeride, Biker Laufstrecke, Wanderweg, das hat nun mal nicht Platz...


Wie kommst Du zu dieser (meines Erachtens eingeschränkten) Sichtweise?
Meines Erachtens gibt es fast immer mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme, Nutzung alternativer Tages-/Uhrzeiten und sonstigen Maßnahmen die Möglichkeit der "Zur-Verfügung-Stellung" der natürlichen Ressourcen für alle Nutzer.
Wie würdest Du denn sonst die Prioritäten setzen: Weil die Wanderer "zuerst" da waren, "gehören" ihnen die Wanderwege...?


----------



## mountainbikerit (8. Mai 2008)

Und noch eine Info:

Seilbahn - Mountainbike Transport:
St. Martin Seilbahn - transportiert seit 16.04. keine Bikes mehr.
Unterstell Bahn Naturns - transportiert keine Bikes
Aschbach Bahn - transportiert keine Bikes

Weitere Bahnen (Vigljoch, Aschbach, Vörran, Meran, Schenna usw) liegen schon im Meranerland, hier hab ich leider keine Auskünfte.

Gesperrte Trails:
Eigentlich gibt es keine Trailsperrungen, einige klassische Wanderrouten müssen aber absolut tabu sein:

- Waalweg Juval vom Schnalstal bis Tschars
- Schnalser Waal
- Latschanderwaal am Sonnenberg von Latsch bis Tschars
- Kortscher Waale
- Schludernser Waal 

Weiterhin gibt es eben die viel begangenen Wanderwege unterhalb der Seilbahnen, wie:

- 10er Weg von Unterstell nach Naturns
- Kreuzweg von St. Martin nach Latsch

Abschließend
Seit 20 Jahren wird im Vinschgau mit dem Mountainbike gefahren, und der Biketourismus ist hier langsam und im Einklang gewachsen, das schnelle Auftreten der DH und Freeride Szene hat uns alle überrascht, und es wird nun an uns liegen, wieder einen Einklang zu finden.

Übrigens: Am Freitag wird es eine Aussprache zwischen den Liftbetreibern, Grundeigentümern, Tourismusvertretern und den Bikeguides geben.

Hierfür gibt es diverse Lösungsvorschläge, unter anderem könnte auch eine permanente Strecke nur für Biker von St. Martin angedacht sein.
Es werden aber gleich erste Bedenken in den Raum gestellt, man hat dann aber wieder Angst, dass nach mehrmaligen Befahren der Strecke wieder der aktuelle Weg herhalten muss.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man ein solches Verhalten einschränken könnte?
Antworten gerne an [email protected]

Matze
www.vinschgaubike.com


----------



## mountainbikerit (8. Mai 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du zu dieser (meines Erachtens eingeschränkten) Sichtweise?
> Meines Erachtens gibt es fast immer mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme, Nutzung alternativer Tages-/Uhrzeiten und sonstigen Maßnahmen die Möglichkeit der "Zur-Verfügung-Stellung" der natürlichen Ressourcen für alle Nutzer.
> Wie würdest Du denn sonst die Prioritäten setzen: Weil die Wanderer "zuerst" da waren, "gehören" ihnen die Wanderwege...?



Glaub mir mein Freund, Teile der Strecke sind hier einfach zu steil und ausgesetzt, da gibt es auf wenigen cm Streckenbreite keine Ausweichsstelle.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (8. Mai 2008)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> ...der Strecke sind hier einfach zu steil und ausgesetzt, da gibt es auf wenigen cm Streckenbreite keine Ausweichsstelle.


Ist das dann überhaupt noch eine "Bike-Strecke"...?


----------



## dubbel (8. Mai 2008)

jemand, der DH bzw. freeride fährt, hat sicher andere vorstellungen als du davon, was fahrbar ist und was nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (8. Mai 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> jemand, der DH bzw. freeride fährt, hat sicher andere vorstellungen als du davon, was fahrbar ist und was nicht.


Ja, das weiss ich. Aber anscheinend gibt es genügend Freerider, die meine Meinung teilen... (nur als eine Anmerkung von mir zu den unten aufgeführten Regeln und den dagegen hier im Forum teilweise durchgeführten Touren: Wieso fährt man am Wochenende, möglichst noch sonnntag nachmittags mit 10-30 Mann durch die Wälder...?)

http://www.vertriders.com/actual_vertrider_ehrenkodex.htm


----------



## dubbel (8. Mai 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Anscheinend geht es hier doch ganz konkret um eine ganz bestimmte Gruppe.


aber es geht um deren quantität, nicht um die qualität ihrer fahrweise.


----------



## KäptnFR (8. Mai 2008)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man ein solches Verhalten einschränken könnte?


ja, die lifte für biker geschlossen halten.


dubbel schrieb:


> aber es geht um deren quantität, nicht um die qualität ihrer fahrweise.


seh ich nicht so. ein idiot der runterrast und zig wanderer verschreckt reicht doch oder?


----------



## dubbel (8. Mai 2008)

idioten, die runterrasen können - wie gesagt - auch die sein, die vorher hochkurbeln.

das problem, von dem mountainbikerit schreibt, besteht aber darin, dass es auf einen schlag deutlich mehr beiker / mehr verkehr / mehr engstellen / mehr konfliktpotential gibt. 

die interpretation, das alle DHler fahren wie die sau, ist nicht darin enthalten.


----------



## steinbockrider7 (8. Mai 2008)

@mountainbikerit:

ich war noch mitte april in naturns im bikeurlaub. damals hat die bahn nach unterstell noch biker transportiert. ist dieses transportverbot in dem fall erst seit kurzem in kraft??? ich stimme dir ausserdem zu, dass man den weg 10 von unterstell runter nach naturns meiden sollte. ich bin dann auch jeweils den 6er-weg runtergefahren... ist dieser nach wie vor ok??? werde wohl an einem der kommenden wochenenden wieder runterfahren... Und wie siehts mit dem Meraner Höhenweg eigentlich aus?

@all: der vorteil der vielen bahnen im vinschgau ist (oder war...!?), dass sie ja von morgens früh bis abends laufen. da müsste man ja echt nicht zur wander-rush-hour den berg runterheizen, morgen- und abendstimmung am sonnenberg ist eh viel schöner!!!


----------



## mountainbikerit (8. Mai 2008)

Wie gesagt, die Seilbahnen haben alle reagiert, und dies sollte das Problem erstmal mindern.

Wie schon diskutiert, haben die Seilbahnen auch lange den kommerziellen Nutzen gesehen, und über die Folgen nicht nachgedacht, wie erwähnt, waren auch wir überrascht, wie schnell sich super Trails in der Szene rumsprechen.

In erster Linie liegt es nun an uns, einen optimalen Konsens zu finden, die Bauern am Sonnenberg haben ja nichts gegen Biker, solange sie sich an die Regeln halten.

Und wenn man die andere Sicht sieht, jeder schaut in seinem Wohngebiet einem Halbwüchsigen mit geballter Faust nach, wenn er zur Schulegehzeit mit dem aufgemotzen Mofa mit 100 an den Schülern vorbeirast, oder gar durch das eigene Grundstück pflügt...

M.


----------



## iTom (8. Mai 2008)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Seilbahnen haben alle reagiert, und dies sollte das Problem erstmal mindern.
> 
> ...
> 
> M.



Hallo Matze,

warum wird nicht einfach versucht, eine zeitliche Beschränkung für die Radmitnahme in der Seilbahn einzuführen, so dass z.B. bis 9Uhr max. 10Uhr und dann erst wieder am späten Nachmittag, wenn die Masse an Wanderer wieder in ihren Hotels, FeWos oder sonstwo eingekehrt sind, vielleicht ab 16Uhr oder so ähnlich, die Bahn für Biker freizugeben.

Weiterhin wäre es vielleicht auch nicht schlecht, in den Hotels mehr oder weniger eine "Tabelle" oder Ähnliches auszulegen, womit Wanderer und MTBler die Auslastung versch. Wanderwege/Trails erkennen können. Falls noch keine Daten dbzgl. erhoben worden sind, sollte dies natürlich noch erfolgen.
Die Erhebung der Daten kann ja mehr oder weniger anonym im Hotel oder im Tourismusbüro erfolgen.
Für die Schitouristen wird schließlich auch recht viel Information (Lawinenwarnung, Schilift0815 in Betrieb, etc.) angeboten

Gruß Tom


----------



## Augus1328 (8. Mai 2008)

Die Idee von Tom find ich persönlich auch sehr gut. Nichts anderes passiert ja auch bei der Monte Baldo Gondel. D.h. Bikes nur zu bestimmten Zeiten transportieren.  
Es wäre doch schade, wenn man keine Lösung finden könnte. 

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## tri4me (9. Mai 2008)

just my 2 cents:

Der Vinschgau (Rabland-Latwsch) ist eine klassische Massentourismus-Wanderdestination. Es wird kaum Wege geben die Interessen von DH und Wanderern in Einklang zu bringen. Dazu ist die Region viel zu dicht "beurlaubt". Es sei denn mann trennt beide Grüppchen säuberlich voneinander (-> Ischgl). Das kostet Zeit und Geld (für´s Anlegen eines zweiten Wegenetzes). 

Ansonsten gilt, daß der Vinschgau unendlich viel größer ist als die paar hot-spots rund um die Seilbahnen. Wer sein Mütchen kühlen will kann ja mal zu Eisjöchl hochkurbeln, oder auf der anderen Seite das Martelltal, oder nach Schnals, oder auf´s Stilfser Joch, oder, oder, oder. Von dort lassen sich zahlreiche 1a-Weltklasse-Freeride-Unternehmungen starten. Das ist MTB. Vielleicht nicht so hip und trendy wie DH, aber verträglich für Natur und Kultur. Aber leider eben nicht massenkompatibel. Denn dafür müßte man ja so komische altmodische Sachen wie regelmäßiges Training machen oder am Ende gar das Kartenlesen anfangen. Allein der Gedanke sich allein in der Bergwelt zu befinden wird wohl die allermeisten erstmal davor zurückschrecken lassen.

Grüße von tri4me


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (9. Mai 2008)

tri4me schrieb:


> just my 2 cents:
> 
> Der Vinschgau (Rabland-Latwsch) ist eine klassische Massentourismus-Wanderdestination. Es wird kaum Wege geben die Interessen von DH und Wanderern in Einklang zu bringen. Dazu ist die Region viel zu dicht "beurlaubt". Es sei denn mann trennt beide Grüppchen säuberlich voneinander (-> Ischgl). Das kostet Zeit und Geld (für´s Anlegen eines zweiten Wegenetzes).
> 
> ...



  Der bisher beste Beitrag in diesem Thread


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. Mai 2008)

Na, wenn das Stilfserjoch kein Massenziel ist, dann weiß ich nicht. Und der Goldseeweg, wenn denn dieser gemeint ist, ist auch viel begangen, der sollte nicht noch mehr von Radlern frequentiert werden, das wäre dann gleich die nächste Baustelle.
Btw: Auch zum Stilfserjoch kann man ohne eigene Anstrengung hoch.


----------



## mountainbikerit (9. Mai 2008)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Der bisher beste Beitrag in diesem Thread



Dem kann ich zustimmen, hab jetzt zwei Nächte darüber geschlafen, und bin auch zur Meinung gekommen, dass DH's im Vinschgau leider nichts verloren haben.

Fern ab von den Hotspots, wo eben die Seilbahnen hochlaufen, zeigt der Vinschgau seine wahren Qualitäten, und die sind dann aber wanderfrei aber eben nur mit Muskelkraft erreichbar, und machen dann doppelt Spaß.

Matze
www.vinschgaubike.com
www.bikeworld.it


----------



## checkb (9. Mai 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Na, wenn das Stilfserjoch kein Massenziel ist, dann weiß ich nicht. Und der Goldseeweg, wenn denn dieser gemeint ist, ist auch viel begangen, der sollte nicht noch mehr von Radlern frequentiert werden, das wäre dann gleich die nächste Baustelle.
> Btw: Auch zum Stilfserjoch kann man ohne eigene Anstrengung hoch.



Sicherlich ist dieser vielfach begangen, jedoch gibt es mit "echten Wanderern" blödes Wort, nie Stress. Meine Erfahrung ist, wenn blöde Kommentare und Massregelungen kommen, dann doch meistens von Jack Wolfskin Lifestyle Superhikertypen und solchen Spinnern wie Rob. Es ist genug Platz in den Bergen, auch an den Hotspots. 

checkb


----------



## tri4me (9. Mai 2008)

@matze

Ich befürchte nur, daß sich da die (durchaus berechtigte!) Geschäftstüchtigkeit der Touristiker heir durchsetzen wird.

Wie gesagt, es ist nicht massenkompatibel 1500hm auf Teer raufzukurbeln um dann noch ne Stunde zu Schieben oder 2, bevor man dann 2-3 Stunden geilstes Freeriden genießen kann (und dabei dann nochmal irgendwo 500hm rauf muß). Und das ganze auch nicht auf ein GPS einprogrammiert hat, sondern sich einfach mal über der Baumgrenze umschaut, wo ein schöner Weg langzieht.

Für mich ist das die Quintessenz des Bikens. Für andere eine nicht zu bewältigende Herausforderung. Dennoch ist es die Masse, die für den Massentourismus interessent ist und nicht die paar wenigen Hanseln, die sich noch dazu selbst guiden.

Für mich ist der komplette DH-Boom der letzten Jahre eigentlich nicht viel mehr als ein medieninduziertes Phänomen, das von den (nun laut klagenden) Touristikern selbst angestoßen wurde. Grund dürfte sein, mit der vorhandenen Winter-Infrastruktur einen windfall profit im Sommer zu generieren.
Die Anklänge des kommerzialisieren Bikens ans Modell Skitourismus sind einfach nicht zu übersehen.

Grüße von tri4me


----------



## dubbel (9. Mai 2008)

tri4me schrieb:


> Für mich ist das die Quintessenz des Bikens. Für andere eine nicht zu bewältigende Herausforderung.


das klingt schon besser als 


tri4me schrieb:


> ...Wer sein Mütchen kühlen will kann ja mal zu Eisjöchl hochkurbeln, oder auf der anderen Seite das Martelltal, oder nach Schnals, oder auf´s Stilfser Joch, oder, oder, oder. Von dort lassen sich zahlreiche 1a-Weltklasse-Freeride-Unternehmungen starten. Das ist MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tri4me (9. Mai 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> das klingt schon besser als



o.k., formulieren wir es mal etwas pointiert:

den Allrounder fordernde Königsdisziplin vs. vom Massentourismus kastrierte Spielart für Städter.

Wie gesagt, der Skitourismus läßt grüßen. 

grüße von tri4me


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. Mai 2008)

Jaja, wir sind die Guten, die anderen die Bösen! Beim Skifahren sieht´s ja fast schon andersrum aus, da sind dann die Skitourengeher die Bösen, weil die das Wild stören, die Liftanlagen werden weiter gefördert.
Wer sind den Downhiller? Vielleicht auch ganz normale Tourenbiker, die evtl. noch bißchen schweres Gerät zu Hause haben und das auch mal artgerecht bewegen wollen? Ist jeder, der sich zum Tremalzo shutteln lässt, ein Downhiller? Ist das übrigens ein Schimfwort? Wahrscheinlich haben viele von uns mal mit wenig Kondition angefangen und benutzt mal eine Gondel. Mit Protektoren schaut man immer etwas martialisch aus, dazu muss man sich garnicht wie der Elefant im Porzellanladen benehmen. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass der typische Meraner Flachlandwanderer erschrickt, wenn 10 vermummte mit schwerem Gerät hinter ihnen auftauchen, für die sind dann das die Rocker der Berge. Und: Nicht jeder, der eine Gondel benutzt, käme nicht aus eigener Kraft hoch! Es gibt genug Leute, die auch mit 18kg Bikes über 1000hm hochstrampeln. Eine bißl differenzierte Sichtweise wäre nicht schlecht.
Die Art des Bikens zu kanalisieren finde ich persönlich nicht schlecht, allerdings hoffe ich (und kanns mir auch nicht vorstellen), dass im Vinschgau ein 2. Ischgl entsteht. Das Problem in Meran liegt leider auch daran, dass man dort fast ganzjährig hin kann und sich im Frühjahr dort die Massen treffen. Denk mal, dass es sich im Sommer wieder entspannt, wenn man auch nach Livigno oder Port du Soleil kann.


----------



## tri4me (9. Mai 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Jaja, wir sind die Guten, die anderen die Bösen! Beim Skifahren sieht´s ja fast schon andersrum aus, da sind dann die Skitourengeher die Bösen, weil die das Wild stören, die Liftanlagen werden weiter gefördert.
> Wer sind den Downhiller? Vielleicht auch ganz normale Tourenbiker, die evtl. noch bißchen schweres Gerät zu Hause haben und das auch mal artgerecht bewegen wollen? Ist jeder, der sich zum Tremalzo shutteln lässt, ein Downhiller? Ist das übrigens ein Schimfwort? Wahrscheinlich haben viele von uns mal mit wenig Kondition angefangen und benutzt mal eine Gondel. Mit Protektoren schaut man immer etwas martialisch aus, dazu muss man sich garnicht wie der Elefant im Porzellanladen benehmen. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass der typische Meraner Flachlandwanderer erschrickt, wenn 10 vermummte mit schwerem Gerät hinter ihnen auftauchen, für die sind dann das die Rocker der Berge. Und: Nicht jeder, der eine Gondel benutzt, käme nicht aus eigener Kraft hoch! Es gibt genug Leute, die auch mit 18kg Bikes über 1000hm hochstrampeln. Eine bißl differenzierte Sichtweise wäre nicht schlecht.
> Die Art des Bikens zu kanalisieren finde ich persönlich nicht schlecht, allerdings hoffe ich (und kanns mir auch nicht vorstellen), dass im Vinschgau ein 2. Ischgl entsteht. Das Problem in Meran liegt leider auch daran, dass man dort fast ganzjährig hin kann und sich im Frühjahr dort die Massen treffen. Denk mal, dass es sich im Sommer wieder entspannt, wenn man auch nach Livigno oder Port du Soleil kann.




O.k.  Ich bin in 2007/2008 bis jetzt ca. 130.000 hm mit dem Bike hoch. Davon waren 700hm mit Gondel. Es hat an dem Tag einfach zu stark geregnet, als das ich das hätte hochschieben wollen. Mein bike wiegt 12,7 kg hat 125/135 mm Federweg. Am Tremalzo bin ich das letzte mal vor genau 8 Tagen das letzte Mal selbst raufgefahren. Protektoren hab ich auch, alles andere wäre doof (noch doofer im Übrigen diese am Tremalzo mitzunehmen, wenn man die Standardrouten nicht verlässt). Ich denke also durchaus, daß ich zu einer differenzierten Sichtweise fähig bin.

Wenn ich allerdings lese, daß man die Gondel nimmt, weil man am Anfang nicht so die Kondition hat, dann geht mir der virtuelle Hut hoch.
Wenn ich "nicht so die Kondition hab", dann muß ich halt im Winter und Frühjahr dafür trainieren. Punkt.

Wer mit seinem Bike den Berg nicht hochkommt, hat da auch nix zu suchen. Der soll damit in den Bike-Park oder eben in speziell dafür designte Regionen (-> Ischgl). Da freut sich der Tourismusdirektor und der Kunde bekommt den Kick für den er zahlt, ohne andere zu gefährden. Eben Freizeitpark Alpen.


----------



## kosh_hh (9. Mai 2008)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Dem kann ich zustimmen, hab jetzt zwei Nächte darüber geschlafen, und bin auch zur Meinung gekommen, dass DH's im Vinschgau leider nichts verloren haben.
> 
> Fern ab von den Hotspots, wo eben die Seilbahnen hochlaufen, zeigt der Vinschgau seine wahren Qualitäten, und die sind dann aber wanderfrei aber eben nur mit Muskelkraft erreichbar, und machen dann doppelt Spaß.
> 
> ...



ich finde das Stigmata auf Downhiller in dieser Diskussion nicht ok. Wo fängt denn ein Downhiller an und wo hört er auf. Das Problem sind doch die auftretenden Massen (das gilt ja auch für die Wanderermasse) und besonders die Leute, die keine Rücksicht nehmen.

Wenn euch die Wege so am Herzen liegen macht doch folgendes: stellt die Liftanlagen komplett ab. Nicht nur Biker, auch Wanderer können sich den Berg erarbeiten. Ganz nach Reinhold Messner: "Alles was anstrengend ist, schreckt die Masse ab" ist dann auf dem Berg viel weniger los und nur die dort vertreten, die sich den Berg auch erarbeitet und verdient haben.

Das ganze ist von mir natürlich nicht ganz ernst gemeint, da bestimmt nicht umsetzbar (das liebe Geld). Aber eigentlich ist es doch nicht korrekt, die Bikermassen zu stoppen aber die Wandermassen zu fördern.

Stellt doch an beliebten Wegen auch Schilder mit Verhaltensregeln für Biker auf, da wir natürlich eine besondere Verantwortung gegenüber Wanderern  haben.


----------



## thory (9. Mai 2008)

tri4me schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wie gesagt, es ist nicht massenkompatibel 1500hm auf Teer raufzukurbeln um dann noch ne Stunde zu Schieben oder 2,


hm, wenn ich mir die marathons angucke, da fahren riesige massen noch viel mehr höhenmeter hoch ... 1500hm hoch kurbeln beschert einem KEINE exklusivität.



> bevor man dann 2-3 Stunden geilstes Freeriden genießen kann



schon eher: technische und konditionelle Anforderungen plus keine Veröffentlichung von Wegbeschreibungen lässt die Wege und Steige hinreichend selten befahren - hoffe ich jedenfalls.




> Dennoch ist es die Masse, die für den Massentourismus interessent ist und nicht die paar wenigen Hanseln, die sich noch dazu selbst guiden.


Die masse der biker ist die Flut der Forst- und Kieswegefahrer, kondtionsorientiert und immer auf den Pulsmesser schielend. Dagegen sind die hier so gerne verschmähten DHler nur eine klitzekleine Randgruppe. 



> Für mich ist der komplette DH-Boom der letzten Jahre eigentlich nicht viel mehr als ein medieninduziertes Phänomen,



Also Downhill im engeren Sinne ist Abfahrtsrennsport auf abgesperrten und präparierten Strecken vergleichbar mit dem Alpinen Abfahrtsskilauf. Ich persönlich verstehe z.B. nicht das eine so interessante sportart in den Medien so gut wie keine beachtung findet, während die stundenlangen Kurbeleien der TDF zumindest früher übertragen wurden. 
Ob einer am Weg bzw der Natur Schaden zufügt, oder andere Wegenutzer schädigt, hängt vom Verhalten des einzelnen ab. Dabei ist es völlig unerheblich, ob einer mit Gondel oder selbst kurbelnd hoch gefahren ist. Es ist auch gleichgültig, ob einer mit schwerem Gerät unterwegs ist oder mit einer Carbonfeile. Wir reden von +/-5kg d.h. 5-10% schwankungen im Gesamtgewicht. Und ich kann mich mit einem Racehardtail genauso daneben benehmen wie mit einem DHler. 

Ich stimme zu das die Alpen an einem Massenphänomen leiden. Ich hätte kein problem damit Liftanlagen still zu legen und auch einige Straßen für allgemeinen Kraftverkehr zu sperren (zu allererst die in die Eng).
Aber hier über die bösen DHler abzulästern ist weil man ja selbst so toll ist, selbst hoch zu kurbeln und auch noch den Weg selbst zu suchen ... ich glaube es gibt eine ganze menge Leute, die das schaffen.

Gruss


----------



## mountainbikerit (9. Mai 2008)

Ich werde das Kapitel hier jetzt schließen, es gibt keine Trailsperrungen, einzig eine gesperrte Seilbahn mehr in den Alpen, was solls.

Was der Vinschgau schon immer zu bieten hatte, kann man in der nächsten Mountainbike nachlesen, dort ist ein Special drinnen.

Ich bin soeben von einer schönen Tour zurück, gemütliche 40 km und 1300 hm gefahren, bergab nur auf Singletrails, und dabei haben wir 3 Wanderer getroffen, mit denen wir auch noch toll geratscht haben...

So stell ich mir den Vinschgau vor, und so wird er wohl auch noch lange bleiben.

Also bis die Tage im Vinschgau..

Matze
www.bikeworld.it


----------



## dertutnix (9. Mai 2008)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> ...Also bis die Tage im Vinschgau..
> [/URL]



ich nehm dich beim wort


----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. Mai 2008)

thory schrieb:


> Also Downhill im engeren Sinne ist Abfahrtsrennsport auf abgesperrten und präparierten Strecken vergleichbar mit dem Alpinen Abfahrtsskilauf. Ich persönlich verstehe z.B. nicht das eine so interessante sportart in den Medien so gut wie keine beachtung findet, während die stundenlangen Kurbeleien der TDF zumindest früher übertragen wurden.
> Ob einer am Weg bzw der Natur Schaden zufügt, oder andere Wegenutzer schädigt, hängt vom Verhalten des einzelnen ab. Dabei ist es völlig unerheblich, ob einer mit Gondel oder selbst kurbelnd hoch gefahren ist. Es ist auch gleichgültig, ob einer mit schwerem Gerät unterwegs ist oder mit einer Carbonfeile. Wir reden von +/-5kg d.h. 5-10% schwankungen im Gesamtgewicht. Und ich kann mich mit einem Racehardtail genauso daneben benehmen wie mit einem DHler.
> 
> ....
> ...




Hier sind viele sehr sinnvolle Punkte enthalten und finde es schade, das insbesondere CC-Biker den schwarzen Peter NUR bei den Downhillern sehen. Es stimmt das ein Downhiller in voller Montur sicher abschreckender aussieht aber unter der Protektion die dem Schutz der Gesundheit dient und sinnvoll ist steckt ein normaler Mensch und kein "hirnloses *********" wie hier manche meinen.

Ich fahre sehr gern Downhill und identifiziere mich zu 100% als Downhiller... aber ich hab 5 Bikes...

Bin ich deshalb eine multiple Persönlichkeit abhängig von meinem fahrbaren Untersatz? 
Tourenbiker = nett, Dirter = durchgeknallter Jugendlicher, Downhiller = rücksichtslose Sau.... ???

Ausserdem kenne ich genügend CC und Tourenbiker die früher Bikes mit 80/100mm Federweg fuhren und in den Jahren mit steigendem Federweg gern mal etwas zugelegt haben und jetzt Freeridebikes fahren weil das komfortabler/schonender ist. Sind diese Leute dann gleichzeitig rücksichtsloser???

Ich finde es ist wirklich mal an der Zeit die "schwarzen Schafe" nicht an einem Biketyp festzumachen sondern an dem Individuum welches ein Fahrrad gleich welcher Kategorie fährt.

Es gibt nämlich auch im Straßenverkehr doofe BMW-Fahrer genauso wie rasende Audifahrer, Mercedesfahrer usw.


----------



## Spargel (10. Mai 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Es stimmt das ein Downhiller in voller Montur sicher abschreckender aussieht aber unter der Protektion die dem Schutz der Gesundheit dient und sinnvoll ist steckt ein normaler Mensch...


Da muß ich an eine Tour an der Kampenwand denken, wo ich mal mit Bein- und Armprotektoren war weil sie hochzu eh locker in den Rucksack paßten, richtig nötig waren sie auf dem milden Trail eher nicht.

Lobte mich eine Dame 60+, an der ich vorbei kam "endlich mal einer, der mit ner vernünftigen Ausrüstung fährt".  

ciao Christian


----------



## dubbel (10. Mai 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> ...aber ich hab 5 Bikes...
> Bin ich deshalb eine multiple Persönlichkeit abhängig von meinem fahrbaren Untersatz?
> Tourenbiker = nett, Dirter = durchgeknallter Jugendlicher, Downhiller = rücksichtslose Sau.... ???
> ...
> Ich finde es ist wirklich mal an der Zeit die "schwarzen Schafe" nicht an einem Biketyp festzumachen sondern an dem Individuum welches ein Fahrrad gleich welcher Kategorie fährt.


seh ich genauso (hab mich auch auf 5 runtergehungert, darunter sogar ein rennrad  ), 
aber wenn sich jemand aufschwingt und seine art zu beiken als das einzig wahre darzustellen, steht man mit dieser meinung auf verlorenem posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbikerit (10. Mai 2008)

Hallo Freunde,

zum Thema Seilbahn St. Martin gibt es einige News:

1. Am Freitag gibt es eine Aussprache, wo sich alle Beteiligten treffen. Alle Beteiligten heißt: Grundbesitzer, Wegehalte, AVS, Bikeguides, Tourismusverein, Hoteliers. 

Ich bin mir sicher dass wir eine vernünftige Lösung finden werden, aber wenn ich heute gehört habe, wie sich einige Kollegen auf unserem Sonnenberg aufgeführt haben, dann würde ich mich am liebsten beschämt in die Ecke stellen.

Ich will nicht immer auf die DH's rumhacken, aber wenn einige meinen, dass heiteres Paralellstarten über die Wiesen auch außer halb der 4X Stecken notwendig ist, dann bin ich wohl im falschen Film.

Wie gesagt, es wird wahrscheinlich eine Lösung am Vinschger Sonnenberg geben, aber ein Freischein für solches Rücksichtsloses Verhalten wird es nicht mehr geben.

Also Freunde, seit mir nicht böse, aber es war hat zuviel des bunten Treibens und die schnelle Sperrung der Seilbahn war wirklich die Reaktion auf einige Bombenleger.

Ich werde versuchen euch weiter auf dem laufenden zu halten..



Matze
www.bikeworld.it


----------



## mountainbikerit (10. Mai 2008)

dertutnix schrieb:


> ich nehm dich beim wort



Na klar, wenn ich hinterher komme  

Bis die Tage


----------



## mountainbikerit (10. Mai 2008)

Und nochmals zum Anfang ...

Firmian ist nie und nimmer Vinschgau, das ist Bozen ...

Zudem ist in Latsch (Vinschgau) nur die Seilbahn gesperrt, und nicht die Trails


----------



## karls (12. Mai 2008)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Dem kann ich zustimmen, hab jetzt zwei Nächte darüber geschlafen, und bin auch zur Meinung gekommen, dass DH's im Vinschgau leider nichts verloren haben.
> 
> Fern ab von den Hotspots, wo eben die Seilbahnen hochlaufen, zeigt der Vinschgau seine wahren Qualitäten, und die sind dann aber wanderfrei aber eben nur mit Muskelkraft erreichbar, und machen dann doppelt Spaß.
> 
> Matze



Dass DH's im Vinschgau nix zu suachen hoben sogsch du klor weil du kuaner bisch. Des mit den 4X- Start auf der Wiese verstea i und find i a folsch, ober lei weil a poor Idioten des mochen sein nit glei olle Downhiller kriminelle Leit!!!!!
I hoff, dass es an guaten Kompromiss findets und, dass nit jeder mit an Fullface-Helm gstuanigt weart.
Und i sig a viele XC-Fohrer (oder holt dei mit die engen Heislen oun) wos auf inseren schianen Waalweg überhaupt nix zu suachen hattn und trotzdem fohren. Deswegen sog i a net glei, dass XC-Fohrer im Vinschgau nix zu suachen hoben!
Uan in deinem Olter tat i schun intelligentere Aussogen zuatrauen. Vielleicht tasch du die besser nit zuviel fürn Bikesport im Vinschgau einsetzen und monche Verhondlungen liaber ondere führen lossen.
Isch der Obsotz mit die Hotspots a bissl a Werbung für deine Bikeguides?
Ausserdem seits es dei wos in Vinschgau mit Biker überfluten durch enkere Bikeguides, Bikeschulen usw. und mit dei gonzen Berichte in den Magazinen!!!


----------



## fritzbox (12. Mai 2008)

karls schrieb:


> Dass DH's im Vinschgau nix zu suachen hoben sogsch du klor weil du kuaner bisch. Des mit den 4X- Start auf der Wiese verstea i und find i a folsch, ober lei weil a poor Idioten des mochen sein nit glei olle Downhiller kriminelle Leit!!!!!
> I hoff, dass es an guaten Kompromiss findets und, dass nit jeder mit an Fullface-Helm gstuanigt weart.
> Und i sig a viele XC-Fohrer (oder holt dei mit die engen Heislen oun) wos auf inseren schianen Waalweg überhaupt nix zu suachen hattn und trotzdem fohren. Deswegen sog i a net glei, dass XC-Fohrer im Vinschgau nix zu suachen hoben!
> Uan in deinem Olter tat i schun intelligentere Aussogen zuatrauen. Vielleicht tasch du die besser nit zuviel fürn Bikesport im Vinschgau einsetzen und monche Verhondlungen liaber ondere führen lossen.
> ...



Werbung im Forum   

Gibts das überhaupt


----------



## marco (12. Mai 2008)

karls schrieb:


> Dass DH's im Vinschgau nix zu suachen hoben sogsch du klor weil du kuaner bisch. Des mit den 4X- Start auf der Wiese verstea i und find i a folsch, ober lei weil a poor Idioten des mochen sein nit glei olle Downhiller kriminelle Leit!!!!!
> I hoff, dass es an guaten Kompromiss findets und, dass nit jeder mit an Fullface-Helm gstuanigt weart.
> Und i sig a viele XC-Fohrer (oder holt dei mit die engen Heislen oun) wos auf inseren schianen Waalweg überhaupt nix zu suachen hattn und trotzdem fohren. Deswegen sog i a net glei, dass XC-Fohrer im Vinschgau nix zu suachen hoben!
> Uan in deinem Olter tat i schun intelligentere Aussogen zuatrauen. Vielleicht tasch du die besser nit zuviel fürn Bikesport im Vinschgau einsetzen und monche Verhondlungen liaber ondere führen lossen.
> ...



wenn das kein troll ist


----------



## Carsten (15. Mai 2008)

ich pinn das mal oben an, da es ja ganz wichtig zu sein scheint


----------



## karls (15. Mai 2008)

@ Carsten



mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Firmian ist nie und nimmer Vinschgau, das ist Bozen ...
> 
> Zudem ist in Latsch (Vinschgau) nur die Seilbahn gesperrt, und nicht die Trails




Matze hat recht.
Es ist kein Trail in Latsch gesperrt.
Pinnen mit dem Titel (Trailsperrung...) ist also nicht unbedingt sinnvoll.


----------



## wildermarkus (15. Mai 2008)

Schaut euch nach nem Schuttle um wenn Ihr den Zugtrail fahren wollt!!

Der Zug ist jetzt schon ab Latsch total überfüllt!!
Haben nen Schuttel im Bikeshop in Latsch bekommen.
War nur vier euro teurer als mit dem Zug.

Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbikerit (15. Mai 2008)

karls schrieb:


> @ Carsten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probleme in Latsch ist aber auch keine gute Headline, schreiben wir doch mal Seilbahn St. Martin vorübergehend gesperrt.


----------



## mountainbikerit (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo Freunde, 

nochmals eine Bitte um Hilfestellung.
Ich könnte einige Tipps und Argumente brauchen, um folgende Fragen zu beantworten:

- Wie kann man von 100 Seilbahn Fahrern die 5 bösen Jungs herausfiltern.?
Denn sind die 5 bösen Jungs weg, können die restlichen 95 schön weitertrailen.

- Kennt jemand andere Seilbahnen wo sich diverse Einschränkungen (zeitlich beschränkte Bikemitnahme o. ä.) bewährt hat?

Mails bitte auch direkt an [email protected]


----------



## checkb (16. Mai 2008)

> - Wie kann man von 100 Seilbahn Fahrern die 5 bösen Jungs herausfiltern.?
> Denn sind die 5 bösen Jungs weg, können die restlichen 95 schön weitertrailen.



Ich denke da kann man nichts machen. Ist wie beim Ski fahren, es wird immer ein paar Idioten geben.

checkb


----------



## Grosser1609 (16. Mai 2008)

Wir waren über Pfingsten 4 Tage im (oberen) Vinschgau, haben uns zwischen Burgeis und Latsch aufgehalten. Keine Probleme, außer uns noch 4 andere Biker und 6 Wanderer gesehen - in den vier Tagen. Und das auf den angeblich so gehypten und überfüllten Masserntrails wie Zugtrail nord und süd und St. Martin....


----------



## mountainbikerit (16. Mai 2008)

Stimmt Grosser1609

Es gibt ja keine Trailsperrungen, einzig die Seilbahn in St. Martin ist halt aktuell zu ...

Matze


----------



## Grosser1609 (16. Mai 2008)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> ... sonst alles roger...
> 
> Matze



genau das wollte ich damit sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_fusion (16. Mai 2008)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> nochmals eine Bitte um Hilfestellung.
> Ich könnte einige Tipps und Argumente brauchen, um folgende Fragen zu beantworten:
> ...



Servus mountainbikerit,

wir würden uns gerne Gedanken machen und mithelfen das Problem zu lösen. Frage. Welche Probleme genau existieren denn vor Ort? Was sagen die Betroffenen? Ich weiss es wurde schon einiges geschrieben. Kannst du es dennoch (nochmal) auf den Punkt bringen?

Probleme:
1. ...
2. ...
usw.

Gib uns doch mal die Wichtigen / Haupt-probleme. Dann können wir die Erfahrung der ganzen Biker im Forum für *Lösungsvorschläge *machen.
"Wie wurden diese Probleme woanders gelöst, etc."

Gruss,
Klaus


----------



## SidTheMighty (16. Mai 2008)

@Carsten und Matze:

Muß zu meiner Schande gestehen: 
Vöran ist auch nicht mehr Vinschgau sondern Meraner Land, insofern hat Matze durchaus Recht. Im Vinschgau sind noch keine Trails gesperrt sondern nur die Seilbahn. Das mit dem 4 Cross Start über eine Wiese hatte ich auch gehört, war wohl der Auslöser für die Probleme im Vinschgau.
Zurück zum Meraner Land:
Vöran ist zu. Hatt jemand hier vielleicht neue Infos ob sich da auch etwas Richtung Aussprache und Konsens tut ?
Die Naturnser Seilbahn ist auch zu, das gehört glaube ich auch schon zum Meraner Land.
Firmian ist natürlich in der Nähe von Bozen, könnte eben aber auch Pflege vertragen  

Kleine Bitte an alle: Dies soll KEIN Aufruf für oder gegen Seilbahnen oder DH, FR, CC und was auch immer sein. Alle Arten von MTB lassen sich verantwortungsvoll betreiben. Mir ging es um Infos zu einer Region und nicht um eine mittlerweile 6-Seitige Diskussion in der man kaum noch Informationen zu Trails findet.


----------



## mountainbikerit (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich breche nun auf zur großen Sitzung.
Gestärkt mit vielen Argumenten von euch, hoffe ich, dass ich abends etwas gutes berichten kann, dann aber bitte das Post umbenennen, in Lösung im Vinschgau.

Haltet mal die Daumen.

Matze


----------



## SidTheMighty (16. Mai 2008)

Viel Glück und danke für den Einsatz.

@Carsten: Nenn den Thread mal in Provinz Bozen um, das paßt dann wenigstens geographisch


----------



## mountainbikerit (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo aus dem Vinschgau...

Die Sitzung mit den Landwirten, öffentlichen Grundeigentümern, Forstamt, Gemeindeamt, Tourismustreibenden, Alpenverein, und den Bikeguides des Vinschgaus war aus meiner Sicht ein Erfolg.

Alle Beteiligten haben sofort klargestellt, dass die Mountainbiker willkommen *waren*, *sind* und auch *weiterhin bleiben*. 

Die bereits im Forum *genug diskutierten Auswüchse* sind einigen kleinen Gruppen zuzuschreiben. Diese Störenfriede müssen aber in Zukunft entfernt werden.

Der einstimmige Tenor hat aber hervorgebracht, dass die Seilbahn vorerst geschlossen bleibt, und auch das Shutteling eingeschränkt werden soll, zumal ab 1.450 m. die Straße nach St. Martin nur für Anreiner offen ist.

Das Forstamt und die Gemeinde haben zugesichert, dass diese Fahrverbote auch strengstens kontrolliert werden.

*Fazit: * Es hat mich gefreut, dass man von der angespannten Stimmung während der Sitzung nichts gehört hat, daß alle hinter dem Mountainbike Tourismus stehen, und dass nicht alle über einen Kamm geschoren worden sind.

Es gibt auch keine Wegsperrungen, also lasst uns alle verständnisvoll und vernünftig sein, dann bleiben uns allen auch die Trails erhalten.

Euer Matze.

N.b. Was die Überschrift zum Thread betrifft: Nennt das Baby einfach: *Seilbahnsperrungen *


----------



## dertutnix (16. Mai 2008)

matze:  

und am gemeinsamen biken arbeiten wir


----------



## mountainbikerit (16. Mai 2008)

dertutnix schrieb:


> matze:
> 
> und am gemeinsamen biken arbeiten wir



OK ichtuauchnix


----------



## Kurt (16. Mai 2008)

Diese Info betrifft jetzt nicht den Vinschgau, ist aber trotzdem sehr wichtig:

Am *29. Juni *findet an der Seilbahn Kohlern in Bozen die 100 Jahrfeier statt. Mountainbiker sollten die Bahn an dem Tag meiden da ca. 2000 Festgäste erwartet werden.


----------



## mountainbikerit (17. Mai 2008)

Kurt schrieb:


> Diese Info betrifft jetzt nicht den Vinschgau, ist aber trotzdem sehr wichtig:
> 
> Am *29. Juni *findet an der Seilbahn Kohlern in Bozen die 100 Jahrfeier statt. Mountainbiker sollten die Bahn an dem Tag meiden da ca. 2000 Festgäste erwartet werden.



Der erste Schritt in die richtige Richtung: Prävention statt Flickenteppich!!!


----------



## 54teeth (17. Mai 2008)

da solche probleme wohl nicht nur im vinschgau auftreten sondern auch in vielen anderen gebieten und die zahl der trailbiker immer mehr zunimmt, sollten sich woh die ganzen veröffentlichungswütigen schreiber in print und web mal am riemen reissen und nicht jeden noch so unbekannten und lohnenswerten trail und wanderweg veröffentlichen und in die bikewelt hinausposaunen. da der an der materie wirklich interessierte biker sich mit karte und anderen mitteln soweit zurechtfinden wird um seinen spass zu haben würden sich dann die bafahrungen auch in grenzen halten und viele konflikte erspart bleiben.
vollvisierbewärte geländecablleros machen nun mal auf wanderwegen nicht den sypatischten eindruck und bringen den sport nicht wirklich weiter. für die hardmover gibt ja schliesslich die bikeparks in denen konflikte mit wandersleuten ausgeschlossen sind.
jeder biker spricht von respekt gegenüber der natur und den mitmenschen. die wenigsten haben ihn wirklich. ich fahre auch mit 18 kilobike 10 mal im jahr über die alpen und mache meine beobachtungen, trails mit vielen befahrungen werden von jahr zu jahr kaputter, wanderer gereizter. 
Es wäre schön wenn alle motivierten stoinroafnfahrer einmal im jahr für ein wochenende statt dem bremsgriff einmal den schaufelstiel in die hand nehmen würde und so manchen (über)strapazierten weg wieder herrichten würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (17. Mai 2008)

54teeth schrieb:


> da solche probleme wohl nicht nur im vinschgau auftreten sondern auch in vielen anderen gebieten und die zahl der trailbiker immer mehr zunimmt, sollten sich woh die ganzen veröffentlichungswütigen schreiber in print und web mal am riemen reissen und nicht jeden noch so unbekannten und lohnenswerten trail und wanderweg veröffentlichen und in die bikewelt hinausposaunen. da der an der materie wirklich interessierte biker sich mit karte und anderen mitteln soweit zurechtfinden wird um seinen spass zu haben würden sich dann die bafahrungen auch in grenzen halten und viele konflikte erspart bleiben.
> vollvisierbewärte geländecablleros machen nun mal auf wanderwegen nicht den sypatischten eindruck und bringen den sport nicht wirklich weiter. für die hardmover gibt ja schliesslich die bikeparks in denen konflikte mit wandersleuten ausgeschlossen sind.
> jeder biker spricht von respekt gegenüber der natur und den mitmenschen. die wenigsten haben ihn wirklich. ich fahre auch mit 18 kilobike 10 mal im jahr über die alpen und mache meine beobachtungen, trails mit vielen befahrungen werden von jahr zu jahr kaputter, wanderer gereizter.
> Es wäre schön wenn alle motivierten stoinroafnfahrer einmal im jahr für ein wochenende statt dem bremsgriff einmal den schaufelstiel in die hand nehmen würde und so manchen (über)strapazierten weg wieder herrichten würde.



alles klar, nur du darfst biken. 

Übrigens, schon wieder ein neuer User, der reinkommt und gleich predigt.


----------



## Kurt (17. Mai 2008)

Hat wahrscheinlich Tennissocken an


----------



## tri4me (17. Mai 2008)

Mich hat das Thema so interessiert, das ich 3 Tage in Latsch Quartier bezogen habe.

Ich war an Nord- und Südseite biken. Darunter auch 4000 hm bergab auf sog. Trails. Also als normaler, unbedarfter Alpinist, hätte ich durchaus auch Wanderwege dazu sagen können.
Und ich denke, darin liegt das Problem. Auf verschiedenen Plattformen werden stnknormale Wanderwege als Traumtrails gehypt. Interessanterweise werden Sie in einem Führer als Extrem-Touren (Definition-Zitat: "können nicht mehr mit einem mehrspurigen Fahrzeug befahren werden") klassifiziert. 
Wenn man nun einen solchen "Traumtrail" bergab nimmt, sind Diskussionen mit Wanderern vorprogrammiert. Ich habe, solange ich biken gehe, noch nie so viele Diskussionen mit Wanderern gehabt, wie diese 3 Tage. Von anerkennender, sportlicher, Bewunderung bis blankem Hass war alles dabei. 

Natürlich hat mich auch weitere Meinungen interessiert. Aus den Diskussionen mit den Wanderern (sind z.Zt. in Thüringen Schulferien?) und aus Gesprächen mit Hüttenwirten (auch dem, von dem das Problem ursprünglich ausging) und Jägern (zufällig 3 getroffen, gleich ins Gespräch verwickelt) konnte ich mir ein Meinungsbild zusammenzimmern, sofern das einem Nicht-Südtiroler überhaupt möglich ist
Generell werden Biker gern gesehen. Allerdings wir massiv eine bestimmte Art "rücksichtsloser Bergabraser" vehement abgelehnt. Einer ging sogar soweit zwischen normalen und unnormalen Bikern zu unterscheiden. Wobei er mich, trotz Protektoren (!!!), zu den normalen zählte, "weil ich ja ganz normal mit den Leuten rede und anhalte, wenn´s eng wird".
Ein interesseanter Einwand kam noch von den Jägern. Die gaben zu bedenken, daß das Wild besonders durch Biker stark gestört würde (sie habens mir schlüssig begrundet, das jetzt zu widerholen würde aber zu weit führen) und es vermehrt zu Abtürzen kommt. Sie gaben mir als Tip mit, möglichst laut beim biken zu sein, und dem Wild rechtzeitig eine stressfreie Fluchtchance zu geben.

Insgesamt hat sich schon das Bild verdichtet, das es eine ganz spezifische Gruppe von Bikern sind, die für die Seilbahnsperrung verantwortlich sind. Auch wenn es jetzt wieder Protest hageln wird:

Es ist die 200mm-Federweg-Fraktion, die dafür sorgt, das MTB im Alpenraum (in der Nähe von Bergbahnen!) in Verruf kommt.

Bin auf euere Fragen gespannt.

tri4me


----------



## BikersLady (17. Mai 2008)

54teeth schrieb:


> vollvisierbewärte geländecablleros machen nun mal auf wanderwegen nicht den sypatischten eindruck und bringen den sport nicht wirklich weiter.



Es ist sehr interessant hier im Forum immer wieder zu lesen, dass wenn man FF fährt, gleich nen "hirnloser" Biker ist.   
Wenn man einen verblockten Trail runter fährt, ist es doch eigtl mehr als legitim, dass ich nicht nur einen Teil meines Kopfes schützen möchte. 

@tri4me: ich finde es gut, wenn es Leute gibt, die sich mit den anderen Parteien vernünftig auseinander setzen  denn nur so können sie sehen, dass wir nicht alle ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste die Trails rocken. 
Aber zum Ende hin, verurteilst du genauso wie 54teeth, *alle *200 mm-Fahrer. 
Ich kenne einige Downhiller, die ne Menge Respekt vor der Natur/den Mitmenschen haben. Und nur weil ich mir irgendwann auch mal 200 mm anschaffe, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ich rücksichtslos werde.

Diejenigen, die unseren Sport in Verruf bringen, kann man nicht an ihrer Ausrüstung festmachen


----------



## tri4me (18. Mai 2008)

der einzige Vowurf, den man der besagten DH-Fraktion machen muß, ist nicht, das sie ihre Art des Sports ausüben, sondern daß sie es in einer Region gemacht haben, die eh schon stark von Wanderern genutzt wird. Konflike sind zwangsweise vorprogrammiert und alle MTB-ler kommen in Verruf.


btw. Wäre nicht ab 1800hm Schnee gelegen, wär ich auch nicht auf den Wanderwegen "im Tal" rumgefahren. Es gibt im Vinschgau einige Plätze, denen ich schon lange mal wieder ne Aufwartung machen will. Aber vor August wird da heuer wg. Schnee nix draus werden.

Grüße von tri4me


----------



## klaus_fusion (18. Mai 2008)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> ...
> Die bereits im Forum *genug diskutierten Auswüchse* sind einigen kleinen Gruppen zuzuschreiben. Diese Störenfriede müssen aber in Zukunft entfernt werden.
> 
> Der einstimmige Tenor hat aber hervorgebracht, dass die Seilbahn vorerst geschlossen bleibt, und auch das Shutteling eingeschränkt werden soll, zumal ab 1.450 m. die Straße nach St. Martin nur für Anreiner offen ist.
> ...



Hallo Matze,

*Vielen Dank* zuerst *für deinen Einsatz* vor Ort! Ich würde auch gern wieder ins Vinschgau zum biken kommen.

Langsam neigt sich der Thread ja scheinbar dem Ende zu. Da wird es Zeit für eine Summary. *
Das Ergebniss:* Die Seilbahn bleibt vorerst geschlossen. 
Aber was ist das Problem? Wärst du so lieb und schilderst es einfach mal? *Was haben die Leute vor Ort für ein Problem (Oder die Top5)?* Dann können wir Mitleser es verstehen und uns darauf einstellen? Was haben Sie beim letzten Treffen gesagt?
Mit "Die bereits im Forum *genug diskutierten Auswüchse" *möchte ich mich nicht zufrieden geben. Mich interessiert was die Leute vor Ort für Probleme angeben, und nicht was die Forenmitglieder mutmassen.

Gruss,
Klaus


----------



## 54teeth (18. Mai 2008)

ja hoi ich fahr auch mit einem 200mm bike durch die berge, hab zwar tennissocken an aber das macht ja nix...alle trails sind für mich gepachtet....oh man oh man

ich verurteile nicht die freeridefraktion, aber ich möchte meinen dass ein wenig mehr verantwortungsbewustsein bei einigen freeridern nicht schaden könnte. 
zum thema "vollvisierbewärte geländecablleros"
die ausrütung als attribut statt als rüstzeug...ist es nicht der erste eindruck der einen jemanden sympatisch oder unsympatisch erscheinen lässt? wir sind nun mal als biker auf den (berg/ alm)wanderwegen nur gäste, das diese oftmals schon seit jahrhunderten bestehen.
aber schwamm drüber. machma so weiter wie bisher, dann kommen wir sicher weiter.


----------



## marco (18. Mai 2008)

In Meran (Anfang vom Vinschgau) machen die Seilbahnen sogar mit:


----------



## iTom (18. Mai 2008)

tri4me schrieb:


> ... (sind z.Zt. in Thüringen Schulferien?) ..
> 
> tri4me



Die meisten Nörgler unter den "Möchtegernwanderer" sind wohl Frührentner und Frühpensionäre aus Deutschland. 
Vielleicht hilft hier eine Art Mautpflicht . Ruckzuck sind die Wanderwege frei von Nörglern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (18. Mai 2008)

tri4me schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> btw. Wäre nicht ab 1800hm Schnee gelegen, wär ich auch nicht auf den Wanderwegen "im Tal" rumgefahren. Es gibt im Vinschgau einige Plätze, denen ich schon lange mal wieder ne Aufwartung machen will. Aber vor August wird da heuer wg. Schnee nix draus werden.
> ...



Diese Woche war um St. Martin kein Schnee zu erkennen Bin dort selbst rumgelatscht. Die andere Hangseite, bzw. im oberen Teil vom Martelltal  war teilweise noch Schnee gelegen. Da wird es noch ein paar warme Tage benötigen, bis die schönen Wanderwege  benutzt werden können.

BTW: Der *Leitenwaal* dürfte aktuell im hinteren Teil (zwischen Steinschlagbereich und Brücke über den Saldurbach) gesperrt sein! Der Hang unterhalb des Waals hat nachgegeben.


----------



## tri4me (18. Mai 2008)

Ich hab  auch weniger ans Haupttal gedacht.

Auf der Liste stehen:
*Madritschjoch
*Eisjöchl
*Hochjoch
*Niederjoch

Und dann gibt´s noch 2 Übergänge, die eher "experimentell" sind. 
Der eine geht vom Langtauferer Tal in das Seitental, das bei Schlanders in´s Haupttal mündet. Der andere Übergang geht vom Martelltal in Richtung Pejo.

Aus den Dingern möchte ich irgendwie den Mittelteil einer Transalp zusammenbasteln. Also igendwie so:

Ötztal-Timmelsjoch-Eisjöchl-Hochjoch-Niederjoch-Übergang der hans-Rey-Transalp aus dem Buch-RIchtung Langtauferer Tal-Madritschjoch und dann ab nach Süden. Alles noch ein bischen unausgegoren.


----------



## iTom (18. Mai 2008)

tri4me schrieb:


> Ich hab  auch weniger ans Haupttal gedacht.
> 
> Auf der Liste stehen:
> *Madritschjoch
> ...



Ich glaube hierfür werden nicht nur ein paar warme Tage notwendig sein, eher paar warme Wochen evtl. Monate vielleicht.
Die sonnenverwöhnten Hänge dürften relativ schnell "schneefrei" sein. Keine Ahnung wie lange die sonnenärmeren Hänge den Schnee halten 

Ansonsten hört es sich aber recht interessant an


----------



## Mutzemann (20. Mai 2008)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Hallo aus dem Vinschgau...
> 
> ... Alle Beteiligten haben sofort klargestellt, dass die Mountainbiker willkommen *waren*, *sind* und auch *weiterhin bleiben*.



Na dann habe ich ja wohl Glück gehabt... Möchte im September nach einer Woche Gardasee noch zwei Wochen in den Vinschgau...


----------



## onkel_c (21. Mai 2008)

das problem zwischen wanderern und radfahrern wird ewig währen!

die wanderer fühlen sich unwohl bei begegnung mit bikern. manchmal zu recht ... das problem ist sehr vielfältig und beginnt mit der meinung der fußgänger, dass ihnen die markierten wege mehr oder weniger allein gehören und ausschließlich zum laufen sind. einerseits hat dies mit unwissenheit andererseits mit privilegtum zu tun. 
es ist im übrigen egal, ob du rennradfahrer, cc, marathonisti oder freeride downhiller bist. ich übe alle dies radsportarten aus und hatte schon in allen bereichen sehr seltsame begegnungen mit sich zu fuß bewegenden. und um mal mit einem vorurteil aufzuräumen: unter allen bis hierher genannten gibt es sogannente id..ten, wie auch unter der ganzen restlichen bevölkerung. natürlich machen diese minderheiten allen anderen das leben schwer und hinterlasssen einen faden beigeschmack (was wir auch bald wieder bei der fußball euro erleben dürfen).

da ich im märz/april selber im vinschgau war (st. martin war schneefrei und die gondel lief   sind mir die trails alle bestens bekannt. ich denke, dass eine trennung von biketrails und wanderwegen in diesem gebiet zwingend notwendig ist. denn die trails sind teilweise so eng und manchmal so schnell, dass der wanderer ganz sicher gerne auf eine begegnung mit bikern verzichtet. was oft vergessen wird ist, dass es egal ist ob du als biker dein bike beherrschst, die leute können es schlichtweg nicht einsortieren und sind teilweise extrem verunsichert und manchmal auch panisch. so gerne ich solche trails fahre, so fair muss man doch sagen, dass man es nie wirklich laufen lassen kann, weil man fußgänger und sich selber gefährden würde. wie gesagt, die wenigsten fußgänger kommen mit bikern die schnell unterwegs sind klar ... ich will nicht wissen, was zur besten reisezeit dort los ist, wir hatten kaum begegnungen, was bei ca. 5° aber auch nicht verwunderlich war.

bisher hatte ich noch nirgends ernsthafte probleme, zur not haben immer ein paar sehr freundliche worte geholfen. aber oftmals muss man eingestehen, dass biker und fußgänger nicht auf einen trail gehören.

ich denke, gerade die trails um st. martin geben für beide gruppen ausreichend her um eine trennung zu ermöglichen.

und wer dort auf den walpfaden fährt, dem ist wirklich nicht zu helfen. das sollte jedem schnell klar sein, dass dies mehr als unglücklich ist, zudem es dort sehr, sehr enge und ausgesetzte stellen hat.

für mich lautet das motto noch immer toleranz. es liegt auf der hand, dass viele wanderer sich auf 'ihren' wegen ungern vertreiben oder belästigen lassen. rasen, unfereundliches verhalten, drohgebärden, .. all das entschärft die situation nicht, sondern bestätigt diese leute nur. ich weiss, dass es auch unter den rotsocken sogenannte depperte gibt, die hat es aber, wie eingangs erwähnt, leider überall!


----------



## mountainbikerit (23. Mai 2008)

Im letzten Thread von *"onkel c"* finde ich große Worte, dem kann ich mich als Einheimischer voll anschließen.

Es ist zwar Schade um die Möglichkeit, auch mal kurz nach Feierabend mit der Bahn hochzufahren um schnell mal den flowigen Trails zu fröhnen, aber sei es drum.

Trotzdem gab es mir ein gutes Gefühl, dass der rücksichtsvolle Biker weiterhin willkommen ist.

Und lasset uns alles tun, damit dies auch so bleibt.

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KäptnFR (23. Mai 2008)

onkel_c schrieb:


> ...denn die trails sind teilweise so eng und manchmal so schnell, dass der wanderer ganz sicher gerne auf eine begegnung mit bikern verzichtet. ... dass man es nie wirklich laufen lassen kann, weil man fußgänger und sich selber gefährden würde. wie gesagt, die wenigsten fußgänger kommen mit bikern die schnell unterwegs sind klar ... aber oftmals muss man eingestehen, dass biker und fußgänger nicht auf einen trail gehören.


von mir auch noch paar "große worte": mein patentrezept lautet, alle trails <S3 für biker sperren. erstens mögen nur wenige biker trails >=S3 und schnell fahren ist dann eh nicht mehr drin, sondern nur noch langsames rumTRIALen in wanderergeschwindigkeit    (ob 3 smileys wohl ausreichen um die ernsthafigkeit der aussage zu unterstreichen??)

Mich beschleicht irgendwie leise das gefühl, daß ich mit dem vorschlag keine überwältigende zustimmung der breiten biker-masse erhalten werde und mach deshalb lieber:


----------



## Mutzemann (25. Mai 2008)

Und wie sieht es hiermit aus? Ist der Weg nun gesperrt oder nicht?

Die Verständnisprobleme gibt es sicher überall. Nach meiner Erfahrung trägt schon viel dazu bei, wenn der Guide vorfährt und die Gruppe vor auftretenden Wanderern "warnt", das Tempo verlangsamt und sich ordentlich bedankt! In einem sensiblen Gebiet in unseren Gefilden haben die Wanderer dann sehr positiv reagiert. Natürlich will man es auch mal gerne richtig laufen lassen; soweit einsehbar ist das ja auch kein Problem, wer aber per se richtig runterkacheln will ist hier fehl am Platz; dafür gibt es doch die Bikeparks!


----------



## mountainbikerit (6. Juni 2008)

Hier ein kurzer Zwischenbericht aus dem Vinschgau.

Am Latscher Sonnenberg konnte einvernehmlich beschlossen werden, dass keine Trails gesperrt werden. 

Lt. Aussagen der Grundbesitzer hat sich die Situation seit der Seilbahn Sperrung deutlich gebessert.

Wie seit eh und je wird aber ein Fahrverbot auf dem Latschanderwaal (quert von Tiss bei Goldrain knapp über dem Talboden bis Kastelbell) wieder angebracht, ebenfalls gesperrt ist der Schnalswaal von Tschars bis Juval bis ins Schnalstal.

Beide Waalwege sind eh seit jeher Tabu, einzig im Transalp Buch werden diese angeprießen.

Ansonsten ist die Lage im Vinschgau sehr entspannt, es gibt hier halt zuviele Trails abseits der Wanderstöme die man fahren kann 

Am Naturnser Sonnenberg sind die beiden Trails gesperrt, mehr Infos kann ich aber nicht geben.

Sofern es Neuigkeiten gibt, werde ich weiter berichten.


----------



## mountainbikerit (6. Juni 2008)

Mutzemann schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es hiermit aus? Ist der Weg nun gesperrt oder nicht?
> 
> Die Verständnisprobleme gibt es sicher überall. Nach meiner Erfahrung trägt schon viel dazu bei, wenn der Guide vorfährt und die Gruppe vor auftretenden Wanderern "warnt", das Tempo verlangsamt und sich ordentlich bedankt! In einem sensiblen Gebiet in unseren Gefilden haben die Wanderer dann sehr positiv reagiert. Natürlich will man es auch mal gerne richtig laufen lassen; soweit einsehbar ist das ja auch kein Problem, wer aber per se richtig runterkacheln will ist hier fehl am Platz; dafür gibt es doch die Bikeparks!



Der Trail vom Platztair Hof zum Parkplatz ist fahrbar und nicht gesperrt.
Biker sollten aber am Hof besondere Vorsicht walten lassen. 

Der Platzair Hof ist nebenbei eine nette Einkehrmöglichkeit für durstige Biker.


----------



## checkb (6. Juni 2008)

Finde es sehr geil, wie du hier die Lage entspannt hast und berichtest.  

checkb


----------



## klaus_fusion (13. Juni 2008)

Matin (mountainbikerit) postet hier seine Sicht der Dinge. Seine Antworten fallen aber nicht immer wünschenswert aus. Hier meine Erfahrung mit Ihm über die letzten Wochen.
Ich poste das nicht zum flamen sondern damit Ihr wisst dass es sinnlos ist aus ihm Antworten herauszukitzeln wenn er nicht will.




			
				klaus_fusion schrieb:
			
		

> mountainbikerit schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTBMax (13. Juni 2008)

???  

Und nu?


----------



## PeterES (13. Juni 2008)

Entspannte Lage im Vinschgau,

war in der letzten Maiwoche im Vinschgau (Vetzan) 
und kann die aussage von mountainbikerit nur bestätigen!
Bin bei den Touren insgesamt nur 4 Wanderer und 2 Biker begegnet!
Dabei sind wir auf bekannten Touren unterwegs gewesen!  
Bin schon das 4. Jahr in Vetzan und hatte schon angst nach den
Berichten im Mountainbike das die Trails überlaufen sind.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Eike. (13. Juni 2008)

@klaus_fusion
Gehts noch??  Hier ist doch keine verpflichtet dir Rede und Antwort zu stehen wann und wie es dir passt. Und wenn du auf das Angebot mit der E-Mail nicht eingehst ist das dein Bier.


----------



## schu2000 (13. Juni 2008)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> Ich poste das nicht zum flamen...



Sicher???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterES (13. Juni 2008)

mountainbikerit

Wenn es Martin nicht gäbe dann würde ich heute noch das Vinschgau mit dem Auto durchqueren und am Gardasee auf überfüllten Trails und in überteuerten Hotels übernachten.
Er hat uns ein super neues Bikergebiet erschlossen.

Mach so weiter Martin 

Gruß Peter (Wir kennen uns von Fux)


----------



## iTom (13. Juni 2008)




----------



## Kurt (17. Juni 2008)

Den Martin muß ich hier einmal in Schutz nehmen  
Er ist diese Woche im Urlaub und hat auch sonst etwas besseres zu tun als täglich hier im Forum zu surfen. Er ist Selbständig und programmiert Webseiten, darunter auch meine , Nebenbei ist er Bikeguide, trainiert für das Transalp Challenge, ist verheiratet und hat 2 Kinder.
Wir haben mit einigen Kumpels eine Firma gegründet www.bikecompetence.com  die sich mit Entwicklungen von Bikeregionen beschäftigt. Er ist unser Spezialist für Webseite, GPS, Gis usw. und das kann er verdammt gut.
Der gute Mann hat also alle Hände voll zu tun!!!!!!!!!!!!

Martin mach weiter so.


----------



## marco (17. Juni 2008)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> Matin (mountainbikerit) postet hier seine Sicht der Dinge. Seine Antworten fallen aber nicht immer wünschenswert aus. Hier meine Erfahrung mit Ihm über die letzten Wochen.
> Ich poste das nicht zum flamen sondern damit Ihr wisst dass es sinnlos ist aus ihm Antworten herauszukitzeln wenn er nicht will.



... und du postest private nachrichten.


----------



## pedale3 (17. Juni 2008)

..da hab ich doch letzte woche aus ner laune raus mal wieder so ein "bike" hochglanzmagazin an der tanke gekauft, lese auf seite 14 (oder war's 15) etwas über trail sperrungen, fairness und verhaltensregeln der dimb.
blätter weiter bis zu dem dolomiti-per-gondel-enduro-bericht. und was sehe ich da auf dem titelfoto?! ne posing-enduro-like-vollbremsung auf nem trail vom bike-fahrtechnik-experten höchst persönlich, auf das der dreck nur so daher fliegt. gratulation an die redaktion.
fände es nach "dem" heftchen fast lustig wenn passend zur TAC im juli noch ein paar trail gesperrt werden.


----------



## mountainbikerit (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo Forum Leser,

wie Kurt erwähnt hat, war ich im Urlaub. Zu diesem Post habe ich Stellung genommen, weil ich direkt involviert bin, dabei habe ich versucht, die Situation zu klären.

In diesem Sinne stehe ich "Allen" jederzeit zur Verfügung, obwohl das minütliche Akutialisieren im Forum von meiner Sicht aus nicht möglich ist, also entschuldigt.

Sportliche Grüße an alle die ich kenne.

Danke Kurt, danke Marco für euren Einsatz


----------



## shredhead (7. Juli 2008)

Gerüchteweise wurden jetzt doch Trails gesperrt, da sich nach Sperrung der Seilbahnen ein reger Shuttleverkehr entwickelt hat.


Wir haben zwar die letzten 4 Tage trotzdem ausreichend Trails, aber ärgerlich wars trotzdem, da wir am Anreisetag eigentlich die  
- St. Martin Trail Tour ohne Seilbahn Anschluss machen wollten.

Unser Hotelwirt hat uns dann gesagt, daß es einige Verbote gäbe, siehe oben.

Grüße 

Shredhead

PS: Wir haben am Samstag die ersten Bikespuren durch die beiden Schneefelder vor dem Madritschjoch dieses Jahr geschoben.
Die nassen/kalten Füsse haben sich aber gelohnt


----------



## tiroler1973 (11. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub, dass es hier primär nicht um Freerider geht, da diese bei Weitem nicht so zahlreiche auftreten als wir CC Fahrer und noch viel seltener treten diese Boys in Rudeln auf. Sollte es doch ein Freerider Problem geben, dann ist das ein Problem, das durch die Bergbahnen auftritt. Ich schließe mich hier auch der Meinung an, dass man Fahrräder nicht mehr mit Liftanlagen transportieren sollte. Dort wo diese Kamikaze zu viele Probleme machen, werden sie nicht mehr befördert und somit erledigen sich die Probleme mit den "Sternchen" in der Szene von selber und Jungs aus der Freerideszene wie z.B. Schymik fahren so oder so nicht mit so einem scheiß Lift rauf. Die sind zu viel Techniker mit feiner Klinge, die machen ihr eigenes Ding. 
Das Problem sind da eher so Mountainbike Proleten wie ich es bin, die nach 2 Weißbier wie ein Stier auf dem Teil sitzen und glauben, dass sie es sich verdient haben wie ne hole Nuss den Berg runter zu schießen. Wofür hat man sich denn seinen Stumpjumper oder Scalpel denn gekauft? Ein ehemaliger Freund, mit dem ich nicht mehr fahre gehört zu dieser Proletenfraktion, die kannst auch nicht belehren und die lernen auch nicht dazu. Meist sind es halt übermotivierte Hobbysportler, die zwar im Racebereich eh nichts reißen oder auch nichts mehr reißen werden, aber trotzdem jedem auf der Welt beweisen müssen, wie mutig und wie gut sie sind. 
Im Winter gibt es halt das Problem mit den Carvingski Propheten und im Sommer mit den Fully Propheten. Das Material ist inzwischen so gut geworden, dass auch richtige Flaschen über ihre Verhältnisse Berge runter fahren können und 30 Mal nichts passiert. Ist doch logisch, dass von denen jeder glaubt, dass er ein kleiner Gott ist. Ich persönlich schenke derartigen Personen bei ihren Erzählungen nicht mehr meine Aufmerksamkeit und wenn niemand mehr zuhört, macht es auch nur mehr halb so viel Spaß.


----------



## MTBMax (11. Juli 2008)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> , die nach 2 Weißbier wie ein Stier auf dem Teil sitzen



Warum erkenne ich mich wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (11. Juli 2008)

@ max: Als ausgewanderter Bayer muß man doch etwas haben, das einen an die Heimat erinnert und wenn es nur 2 Weißbier sind. 
Man kann aber auch danach zügig, wohl überlegt und mit viel Spaß abfahren, ohne ein Rowdy zu sein.


----------



## berni_the_new (14. Juli 2008)

marco schrieb:


> alles klar, nur du darfst biken.
> 
> Übrigens, schon wieder ein neuer User, der reinkommt und gleich predigt.



Also ich will dich nicht persönlich angreifen, aber kann es sein, dass du nur rumm meckerst in dem ganzen Thema und andere anpöbelst?
Wenn sich jemand neu angemeldet hat und was sinnvolles schreibt, ist das um einiges mehr wert als deine Arbeit hier.
Und sowas ist Mod....

Manche Bilder auf deiner Seite sehen auch nicht besonders wanderfreundlich aus. Aber ein Wade S. darf das ja... ist klar.

Halt einfach deine besch.... Fre...
Und wenn die jungs das mit dem Freeridemeeting gut organisieren warum nicht!!! Soll es jetzt keine Freerider mehr geben ausser den Wade S.?

wow!!! da ist ja mal ordentlich Staub in Sardinien....


----------



## Znarf (15. Juli 2008)

Wohin soll man denn jetzt gehen?

Nachdem in Südfrankreich alles verstrahlt ist...
*
Nach Nauders oder in den Vinschgau?* Falls Vinschgau, welcher Ort liegt am geschicktesten?

Ich blicke nicht mehr durch, was ist gesperrt und wo darf man fahren? (Wir sind ein umgängliches Bikepäärchen, keine Rowdies, grüßen immer freundlich und wenn meine Freundin vorausfährt sind sowieso alle freundlich )

Mitte August bis Ende August, Unterkunft stationär, von dort aus Biketouren, Auto falls möglich stehen lassen, 2 Wochen biken, so viel Singletrails/Trails wie möglich, Höhenmeter egal, Hochtreten tun wir selbst, ein, zwei Mal Bergbahn fahren ist auch ok ( hab ich nämlich mit dem Bike noch nie gemacht)

Eine Ferienwohnung, die erschwinglich ist soll es auch sein.

Ist das Wetter im Vinschgau tatsächlich besser als in Nauders?

Über aufschlussreiche Antworten würde ich mich SEHR freuen!!
Dankeschön...
Grüße 
Znarf


----------



## iTom (15. Juli 2008)

Znarf schrieb:


> Wohin soll man denn jetzt gehen?
> 
> Nachdem in Südfrankreich alles verstrahlt ist...
> *
> ...



Vielleicht hilft Dir das vorerst mal weiter:

http://www.ferienregion-vinschgau.com/ (Infos über den Vinschgau)
http://www.vinschgaubike.com/ (rund um geführte Touren)
http://www.provinz.bz.it/ (Verkehrsmeldungen/lokales Wetter/etc.)

Ich kann Latsch empfehlen, nicht Laatsch. Nauders liegt schon ein Stückchen höher als das Vinschgautal. 

Von Latsch aus kannst Du auf jeden Fall den Panoramaweg in Goldrain mitnehmen. Toller Singletrail
Du kannst von dort aus auch hoch ins Martelltal radeln. Schaue außerdem mal nach folgendem Buch: ISBN 978-3-7654-3907-0 (ob zu Fuß oder ob mit Rad

Kann ich persönlich nur empfehlen. War selber schon ein paar mal dort


----------



## daywalker71 (26. Juli 2008)

Hi

Ich war jahrelang nur auf der tiroler Seite (Serfaus/Nauders/Ischgl) und letztes Jahr hat uns das Wetter in Tirol dann ins Vinschgau getrieben.



> Ist das Wetter im Vinschgau tatsächlich besser als in Nauders?


Ja

Von Nauders gehts ja gut zum Reschensee rüber. Eine unserer Standardtouren. Wettertechnisch wird es Richtung Vinschgau stets besser. Wenn in Serfaus zu war, sind wir nach Nauders. Da war dann vielleicht bedeckt und ab dem Reschensee wurde es immer besser. Wenn man dann hinter dem Reschensee runter ins Vinschgautal kommt ist das Wetter dann schon Sommer.

Letztes Jahr sind wir vom Glauben abgefallen:
Serfaus: Regen 10°
Nauders: Stark bedeckt, Regenschauer 11°
Reschensee: Locker bedeckt, 15°
Die Serpentinen vom Reschensee ins Vinschgau runter (vielleich 10km)... ging es im Boardthermometer minütlich hoch bei Sonnenschein...
Vinschgautal: 22°, Sonne
Latsch: 25°, Sonne pur
wir sind dann weiter gezogen
Meran: 26°; Sonne

Tip: Tanken in Samnaun (Reschenpass-> Tirol -> Links hoch nach Samnaun). Schweizer Steuerenklave (steuerfrei) = derzeit Super/1,10 und Diesel 1,15 .... Tabak, Allohol und Co auch steuerfrei 

Von Latsch aus sind das etwa 50km, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Wenn man eh über den Reschenpass anreist, unbedingt dort tanken. Wenn man in Nauders oder am Reschensee das Lager hat... ebenfalls. Von Latsch aus, rechnet es sich zumindest wenn man eh volltanken muss.

Schade das Latsch solche Probleme hat. Die Trails hätten mich so sehr gereizt.


----------



## Znarf (27. Juli 2008)

Danke für die Antwort!
Das hilft, wir waren jetzt sogar auf Ischgl eingeschossen, aber irgendwie spielt das Wetter nicht so ganz mit. 

Jetzt schauen wir einfach mal ins Vinschgau, wird schon passen. 

Grüße Znarf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterES (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
haben das mit dem Wetter auch schon bemerkt!
Sind vor 5Jahren in zuerst in Nauders abgestiegen.
Das wetter hat uns dann immer weiter richtung Meran getrieben.
Waren mit ausnahme von diesen Jahr auch schon 3mal an Ostern!!
in Vetzan(bei Laatsch) 
Im Hochsommer ist es aber da sehr heiß!! 
Über das Bikegebiet brauch man nicht reden, da gibt es genug Pos. Berichte.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Grizzly71 (7. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich verbringe ab Sonntag eine Woche im Vinschgau bei Naturns und würde auch gerne 1-2x eine Aufstiegshilfe nutzen.

Gibt im Vinschgau denn noch Seilbahnen die Bikes mitnehmen?

Speziell die Naturnser Seilbahn Unterstell und die Seilbahn von Rabland nach Aschbach würden mich interessieren.

Weiss da jemand was?

Danke


----------



## Wuudi (7. August 2008)

Aschbach nimmt Biker mit, Unterstell soviel ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (7. August 2008)

> Znarf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wohin soll man denn jetzt gehen?
> ...



Hallo,

wir meine Freundin und ich sind ab dem 18.08.08 in Latsch zum gemütlichen Biken, wollen auch dort die Heimischen Trails kennlernen und genießen.

Vielleicht ergibt ja sich die Möglichkeit.......................

Grüße
stonelebs12
noch 10 mal schlafen, dann sind wir in Latsch


----------



## mountainbikerit (8. September 2008)

Hallo Freunde,

im Vinschgau und in Südtirol allgemein hat sich wieder eine neue Situation aufgetan.
Die Südtiroler Landesregierung hat eine kumulierte Haftplicht und Rechtsschutz Versicherung für Grundeigentümer abgeschlossen, welche die Haftungsfrage nun endlich klärt und somit viele Unsicherheiten aus dem Weg schafft.

Dies zeigt einmal mehr, dass Südtirol die Probleme angeht, und gibt auch einen ganz neuen Weg vor, Lösungen zu treffen.

Dies sollte uns alle aber nicht davon abhalten, weiterhin mit höchster Sorgfalt und Respekt vor den anderen Wegbenutzern und Grundstückseigentümern zu agieren.

Nur so werden wir weiterhin versuchen können, für den Mountainbike Sport positives zu erreichen.

Euer Matze.

N.b. Trailsperrungen hat es rund um Goldrain/Latsch bis heute nicht gegeben, einzig die Waalwege am Talboden zwischen Goldrain, Latsch, Kastelbell, Juval und Schnalstal sind gesperrt, und waren sie auch schon lange.

Diese Wege sind also absolut tabu, braucht es aber auch nicht, denn es gibt genug Alternativen


----------



## cxfahrer (8. September 2008)

Gilt das auch für Meran und Umgebung? Also Verano zB oder Avelengo im Ort? Ich fand diese Verbotsschilder irgendwie blöd.


----------



## checkb (10. September 2008)

Hat jemand ne Meinung zu dem Schild?





*Trail im Vinschgau.*


----------



## trhaflhow (10. September 2008)

wird wahrscheinlich so sein, wie mit den camping verboten schildern 
dort kann man meist die bessten plätze finden


----------



## Wuudi (11. September 2008)

Da steht ja nur nicht Bike tauglich  und nicht verboten...


----------



## checkb (11. September 2008)

Was fängt man mit so einem Schild an? Ich ( wir ) hatten noch nie Probleme und haben auch keinen Bock welche zu bekommen. Es geht auch nicht um tauglich, da gibt es viele Schilder. ( siehe Bild )







Was erwartet mich, wenn ich so einen Weg mit Rücksicht, BLABLA mit Wanderern, Einheimischen etc. runterfahre und unten steht ein Carabineri? Bin ich dann ein Verbrecher, wird mir mein Bike weggenommen, muss ich eine horrende Strafe bezahlen? 

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (11. September 2008)

Also, ich würde das so interpretieren:

Für Bikes nicht geeignet = nicht verboten. Wenn ich dennoch fahre ist es mein Problem.

Für Bikes verboten = den Weg würde ich nicht fahren. Allenfalls schieben.


----------



## dave (11. September 2008)

Roberino schrieb:


> Also, ich würde das so interpretieren:
> 
> Für Bikes nicht geeignet = nicht verboten. Wenn ich dennoch fahre ist es mein Problem.
> 
> Für Bikes verboten = den Weg würde ich nicht fahren. Allenfalls schieben.



Würde ich auch so interpretieren. Allerdings stehen auf checkbs südtiroler Schild beide Varianten, wenn man die englische Übersetzung einbezieht. Ist halt doch etwas uneindeutig!
Und unter 'Nur für Fußgänger' verstehe ich eigentlich auch ein implizites Bike-Verbot.


----------



## Wuudi (11. September 2008)

Wow, solche Sorgen können sich nur unsere überkorrekten Nachbarn ausm Norden machen.

Ich würd einen sch*** auf eine (schlechte) Englisch-Übersetzung einer Tafel vom Tourismusverein geben....


----------



## checkb (11. September 2008)

Es gibt im Vinschgau und auch woanders, *auch im korrekten Norden*, immer die normalen Verbotsschilder mit roten Kreis und durchgestrichenen Bike. ( z.Bsp. Vinschgauer Eselsweg oder Bodetal im Harz ) Bei dieser Variante weiss ich was mich erwartet: eine Strafe bzw. Verwarnung. Was passiert den bei der schlecht übersetzten Holztafel? Mein Kumpel dachte vor 6 Jahren beim Surfen am Lago auch nur: *Blödsinn mit der Schwimmweste.* Heute trägt er immer so ein uncooles Ding. 

Wuudi,

vielleicht kannst du mir als Südtiroler Local mal die Höhe der Strafe, für das befahren von nicht genehmigten Wegen in Euro sagen?

checkb


----------



## Wuudi (11. September 2008)

Die kenn ich leider nicht, mir ist eigentlich kein Fall bekannt wo eine Strafe ausgestellt wurde. Von wem auch ? Vom Förster ? Von den Carabinieri ? 

Ich bin auch nie auf Waalwegen unterwegs um Komplikationen zu vermeiden. Und wenn, dann nur außerhalb der Saison. Im Winter z.b. auf dem Algunder Waalweg absolut kein Problem. Auch Fußgänger grüßen ohne zu meckern...


----------



## checkb (11. September 2008)

> Die kenn ich leider nicht, mir ist eigentlich kein Fall bekannt wo eine Strafe ausgestellt wurde.



Vielleicht kann da jemand mehr sagen.



> Von wem auch ? Vom Förster ? Von den Carabinieri ?



Genau die Kollegen meine ich.



> Ich bin auch nie auf Waalwegen unterwegs um Komplikationen zu vermeiden.



Dito



> Auch Fußgänger grüßen ohne zu meckern...



Geht mir genauso

Zur Holztafel:

Ich habe keine Lust auf einen genialen Trail zu verzichten, wenn ich mich wie ein normaler Mensch ( Biker ) benehme, nur weil irgendwer der Meinung ist: HIER IST BIKEN UNMÖGLICH. Kommt jetzt sicher sehr spiessig rüber, doch wenn man etwas Verbotenes macht, bleibt immer ein ungutes Gefühl. Im Ausland wo man die Gepflogenheiten nicht unbedingt kennt, ist dieses Gefühl sicher noch stärker.

checkb


----------



## Wuudi (11. September 2008)

Zum Thema Ausland:

Ich kann da einen lokalen Biker aus Arco zitieren. Gespräch fand im Jahre des Verbotes statt. Ich frage ihn wie es jetzt mit dem neuen Verbot wäre. Seine Antwort: "La legge cè, ma a noi non frega un c**o".

Auf gut Deutsch: Das Gesetz gibt es und es ist gültig aber es sch***t sich keiner drum...


----------



## cxfahrer (11. September 2008)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Zum Thema Ausland:
> "La legge cè, ma a noi non frega un c**o".



Sprichst du hier als Südtiroler? In Italien gibt es ja eine Menge Gesetze, an die man sich nur hält, wenn Carabinieri in Sicht sind (rote Ampeln und so..), aber ich dachte die Südtiroler wären da "deutscher"...

Das Gesetz im Trentino ist ja auch nie wirklich wieder abgeschafft worden, und so ist es ja laut S.A.T. Seite illegal am Mt. Stivo die Trails runterzufahren z.B., aber da steht ja nichtmal ein Schild.

Ähnliches Beispiel: ich bin bei Longfall im August den Waalweg gefahren, da steht kein Schild für irgendwas, und alle Holländer waren supernett  - trotz Fullface und Freerideoutfit und Klingel am Bike....war das nun verboten? 
Was für eine Strafe hätte mich erwartet (man weiss ja nie in Italien, hatte mal ne Autopanne nachts, da haben sie mir gleich die Maschinenpistole ins Kreuz gerammt, entsichert, versteht sich...)....


----------



## Wuudi (11. September 2008)

Ja stimmt schon, wir sind da (manchmal) "deutscher". Ich will mich auch gar nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber soviel ich gelernt habe gibt es kein allgemein gültiges Verbot außer eben auf bestimmten Waalwegen.
Und wie wir an der Brenner Grenzkammstraße gelernt haben müssen evtl. "Privatverbote" auch mit Mistgabel kontrolliert werden weils sonst keiner macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (11. September 2008)

Schaun mer mal was aus Holztafel wird, vielleicht ist sie im nächsten Jahr wieder weg. Es gibt ja noch ein paar Trails im Vinschgau wo keine Tafeln stehen...klick hier.

checkb


----------



## iTom (11. September 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Meinung zu dem Schild?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könnte doch auch ne Einladung sein, dass der Weg technisch interessant sein  kann


----------



## timtim (11. September 2008)

lohnt die mühe nicht.................


----------



## WW-Horst (15. September 2008)

Moin,
habe gerade diesen Thread entdeckt und bin ehrlich gesagt entsetzt, auf welchem Niveau da Schuldzuweisungen gemacht wurden (1.Seite). Ich war gerade in Südtirol und habe meine Erfahrungen ganz brav hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=357262
gepostet.

Es gibt überall schwarze Schafe, gegenseitige Schuldzuweisungen auf Kindergartenniveau bringen gar nichts. Storys über rücksichtlose CC-Fahrer und Freerider habe ich auch auf Lager. Aber was hilft es: ich gehe davon aus, daß alle an der Diskussion beteiligten Rider sich an den Biker Ehrenkodex halten.

Mit der Vöransperrung tut weh. Ich hätte gedacht, daß es eine Möglichkeit gibt, die Strecke zu teilen (rechts Waldläufer, links Biker).


----------



## sindri (15. September 2008)

Hallo, 

komme eben aus dem wunderschönen Vinschgau zurück. Auch Von Ratschill runter zu den Annaberger Böden stehen so Holzschilder mit genau dem selben Text. Auch ich wusste nicht, was nun Sache ist. 

Bei wem kann man sich höflich erkundigen, was das nun auf Klartext heisst: ob es ein "Abraten" ist den Weg mit dem Rad zu befahren oder doch ein echtes Verbot. Denn ich halte es wie einer der Vorredner: 

Verbote zu missachten ist generell mal nicht meine Art. 

Michael


----------



## checkb (15. September 2008)

Wenn man das hier so liest, ist im Vinschgau scheinbar doch nicht: FRIEDE, FREUDE UND EIERKUCHEN.  Ich hoffe ganz stark die Haftpflicht für die Bauern verhindert noch mehr Sperrungen.

checkb

PS: Was ist jetzt mit der Holztafel: offiziell oder fake?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (15. September 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> PS: Was ist jetzt mit der Holztafel: offiziell oder fake?



Bzw. Empfehlung oder Verbot?


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Januar 2009)

Kann man noch überhaupt im Vinschgau biken ?

Wollte normale Touren dort im Mai fahren !


----------

